# 1.5 Update ist raus



## mx0 (28. August 2009)

http://www.fileplanet.com/204241/200000/fi...T-Client-Patch-


Schnell saugen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

ich sauge lieber über den NCsoft launcher. Wohlmöglich ist der von Fileplanet nur für die Us version, ausserdem mag ich den saftladen net.


----------



## Varnamys (28. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> ich sauge lieber über den NCsoft launcher. Wohlmöglich ist der von Fileplanet nur für die Us version, ausserdem mag ich den saftladen net.


Bisher tut sich wohl über den NCsoft Launcher noch nix. Leider...


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Bisher tut sich wohl über den NCsoft Launcher noch nix. Leider...



Egal, ich spiel eh nicht die Open Beta, deswegen hab ich Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hauptsache am 20.09 ist der Download fertig ^^


----------



## Düstermond (28. August 2009)

Bei mir will der NCsoft Launcher ca. 3GB Laden. Wird wohl der neue Patch sein?


----------



## Xlii (28. August 2009)

Japp Launcher zieht nun auch und wenn ichs erwähnen darf, schneller als der Fileplanetserver ohne subscriber.


----------



## Schwabentier (28. August 2009)

Luncher geht problemlos mit weit über 300 kb/s.
Wer eine alternative will (EU Client), kann diese News lesen, da steht alles:

http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/client-fu...-verfugbar.html


----------



## Balaneth (28. August 2009)

Ziehe mit 900 kb/sec


----------



## Misuma (28. August 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Ziehe mit 900 kb/sec




joa me2   ncsoft launcher geht locker flockig ab noch^^


----------



## DjDomex (28. August 2009)

Moin moin...


kenn mi absolut nüsse aus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab irgendwas grdrückt.. wird schon werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*mal kaffee holn*


----------



## Fendrin (28. August 2009)

*Mal den Launcher anschmeissen geh*

... bevor die große Masse beginnt zu saugen, und die Downloadrate in den Keller geht.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## DjDomex (28. August 2009)

Bei mir is sie jetzt schon im keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ur doof... und i weiß nit warum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (28. August 2009)

Ich sitz hier in der Arbeit und werd heute abend gemütlich über nacht saugen und dann is jut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamaecki (28. August 2009)

mal nee frage, hatte bisher für die geschlossenen Betas, die 1.o Version drauf North Amerika.
Lade den patch jetzt runter, ist das jetzt auch nur US version, oder beinhaltet der Patch nun auch gleich zeitig EU bzw Deutsch?


----------



## Maugaran (28. August 2009)

naja bis zum 6. sollte es jeder haben der heute anfängt zu saugen. Egal wie schnell


----------



## Flaschenpost (28. August 2009)

Ich saugs mir grad auf Arbeit runter...befürchte, demnächst bleibt hier erstma büschen was an Arbeit liegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjDomex (28. August 2009)

*auf pc rum hau*

23kb/sec

das kann ja nit sein...

*pc tret*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xell1980 (28. August 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe von Aion erst vor Kurzem gehört und war gleich von Anfang an begeistert. Wie viele von euch bin ich von WoW angeödet und suche was Neues. 
Zum Thema: Ich würde mir gerne das Spiel + Patch runterladen. Ich habe auf der offiziellen HP nachgelesen und da jetzt keinen Download gefunden...wahrscheinlich bin ich auch nur blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit dem ganzen Torrent-Zeug kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus.

lg

xell

P.S. ich werde die Asmodier zum Sieg führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (28. August 2009)

Sticky ftw x.X

Du ahst hoffentlich schon nen Key, ansonsten kannst du dri das runterladen sparen!


----------



## xell1980 (28. August 2009)

Noch nicht...habe bei Amazon vorbestellt...werde die mal anmailen


----------



## Legitor (28. August 2009)

Arr will auch laden,..

und jetzt fahr ich das we nach berlin,...

am schluss hab ich wieder 10 kbs,...


----------



## Dröms (28. August 2009)

hm mein launcher will sich nicht aktualisieren. 
obwohl die version noch die alte ist.
hat einer ne idee wie ich launcher mal an die arbeit bekomme??

dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## DjDomex (28. August 2009)

"Muss" man die anmailen oder verschicken die paar tage vor der OB eh die keys?


----------



## Kopernium (28. August 2009)

Dröms schrieb:


> hm mein launcher will sich nicht aktualisieren.
> obwohl die version noch die alte ist.
> hat einer ne idee wie ich launcher mal an die arbeit bekomme??
> 
> dank schon mal im voraus



Also bei mir hatte er nicht wie sonst nen extra Download-Fenster...da stand in diesem NCsoft Launcher einfach linksunten: Hintergrund Download...





DjDomex schrieb:


> "Muss" man die anmailen oder verschicken die paar tage vor der OB eh die keys?



ich kann dir den Thread hier mal verlinken: Link


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Also bei mir hatte er nicht wie sonst nen extra Download-Fenster...da stand in diesem NCsoft Launcher einfach linksunten: Hintergrund Download...



Ist bei mir das gleich, aber so wie ich das sehe lädt er mit einer Geschwindigkeit zwischen 2-3mb die Sekunde, ich bin begeistert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jetzt hat er sich wieder eingependelt ... naja 200kb ist auch noch ok.


----------



## xell1980 (28. August 2009)

Reicht es wenn ich den den EU Client aus dem Beta Guide Sticky runterlad und dann auf 1.5 aktualisiere? Ich weiß ich bin ne Flachzange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

xell1980 schrieb:


> Reicht es wenn ich den den EU Client aus dem Beta Guide Sticky runterlad und dann auf 1.5 aktualisiere? Ich weiß ich bin ne Flachzange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja wie willst du es sonst machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xell1980 (28. August 2009)

Ach grad oben gelesen...Mann bin ich ne flasche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

xell1980 schrieb:


> Ach grad oben gelesen...Mann bin ich ne flasche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah was, es ist noch früh. Da versteht man sowas noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (28. August 2009)

Wird die Kaufversion 1.5 sein oder 1.0? Sonst spar ich mir den 3gb Download mit meiner 2000er Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Wird die Kaufversion 1.5 sein oder 1.0? Sonst spar ich mir den 3gb Download mit meiner 2000er Leitung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denke mal die Kaufversion wird 1.5 sein.


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Denke mal die Kaufversion wird 1.5 sein.



Ist zu vermuten ja. Die Goldmeldung kam nach der Meldung, dass wir mit 1.5 starten werden. Vondaher ist stark anzunehmen, dass sich auf den DVD's bereits die komplette Version befinden wird. Für kleinere Patches die danach kommen könnten ist allerdings dann noch nicht gesorgt.


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Is ja immer so. Als och letztens Lotro wieder spielen wollte, musst ich auch erstmal nen halben Tag patchen, da ich noch die Releaseversion zu hause hatte ^^


----------



## PC-Flo (28. August 2009)

Hey Leute

alles richitg bei mir?

Patch hat 3038,7 MB und sobald man auf die Schaltfläche Aion (North America) geht kommt folgender Text

"Aion (North America - ...MB / 3038,7 MB wird heruntergeladen (noch ....) ..%"

ne deutsche Version gibts ja im Moment noch nicht oder?


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> alles richitg bei mir?
> 
> ...



Solange sich die Zahl nach North America nach oben bewegt (z.B. 290MB/3038,7M dann passt alles.

Ahja Ps: Es gibt eine EU Version, da aber EU und US genau das gleich ist, ist es im moment egal.


----------



## Dröms (28. August 2009)

hm bei mir steht links unten spielbereit obwohl ich laut den eigenschaften version 1.02 statt 1.5 habe 
also lädt er immoment nicht oder??

irgentjemand noch ne idee ??


----------



## PC-Flo (28. August 2009)

ok dann passt alles danke ;-)


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Dröms schrieb:


> hm bei mir steht links unten spielbereit obwohl ich laut den eigenschaften version 1.02 statt 1.5 habe
> also lädt er immoment nicht oder??



Schon versucht das Spiel zu starten? Bei mir hat es sich aufgehängt, ich habe den NC Launcher neu gestartet und es hat angefangen zu laden.


----------



## Bahlti (28. August 2009)

waaah ich will au ich will au ich will auuuuuu!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich glaub das erspar ich mir lieber mit ner 1k-leitung und w-lan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shando_ (28. August 2009)

morgen
bei mir will er auch nicht anfangen zu patchen, hab allerdings die north america version deinstalliert und die andere version die im launcher war installiert, die wo nur aion steht... (is das die EU-version? sry wenn ich so blöd frag)
wenn ich das spiel starte komm ich bis zum einlogg-bildschirm
auch schon mehrmals den launcher neu gestartet ohne erfolg
jemand ne idee an was es noch liegen könnte?


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Gut, ich habe meine US Version zur EU Version umgewandelt. Heist also im groben lädt er über die US Version wobei ich mit der EU Version spiele. Vondaher kann ich da leider nicht helfen. Vll. können die Leute mit der "normalen" EU Version noch nicht downloaden.


----------



## OldboyX (28. August 2009)

Es gibt ne einfache Möglichkeit den Client und auch die Spieldaten auf EU umzustellen (damit da nicht NA steht), ist aber auch in der FAQ beschrieben hier im Forum soweit ich weiß.

Die Versionen funktionieren so:

Stellt man die Launcher Region auf Nordamerika, dann zeigt der Launcher Aion an (was die US Version ist) und ein zweites Aion (EU).

Stellt man die Launcher Region hingegen auf Europa, dann zeigt der Launcher Aion an (was dann die EU Version sit) und ein zweites Aion (Nordamerika).

Ob in den Klammern nun genau (US) oder (NA) oder (EU) oder (Europa) steht weiß ich nicht auswendig, aber jedenfalls sollte das Prinzip so jedem klar sein. Es wird jeweils dasjenige Aion ohne Zusatz angezeigt, das auch den Regionseinstellungen des Launchers entspricht.


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> waaah ich will au ich will au ich will auuuuuu!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab 1,5 und wlan ^^


----------



## Freewalker (28. August 2009)

Ich zieh 34 KB/s na prost^^ Man gut das noch n wenig Zeit ist^^


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Ich zieh 34 KB/s na prost^^ Man gut das noch n wenig Zeit ist^^



Hmmm autsch .... er zieht wieder mit einen MB die Sekunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (28. August 2009)

Ach sind nur noch 1150 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Taschenrechner zück*
1150:60 Ha oder 19,1 Stunden!


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Ach sind nur noch 1150 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na dann, ist ja noch mehr als genug Zeit.


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

<--185 KB/s, besser als nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Bahlti (28. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> hab 1,5 und wlan ^^



ich war aber bei der cb nicht dabei, also muss ich zuerst den client au noch ziehn zusammen ca. 10 gb wenn ich mich nicht täusche oder? da sitz ich dann schon bis zum 6ten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja vll lass ichs mal laufen ^^ 

Edith sagt: Hab da eig noch ne frage, hab noch nicht vorbestellt und will das bei amazon machen. vor ein paar tagen stand in der beschreibung noch "zugang zu allen beta-events" das steht jetz nicht mehr dort. krieg ich da noch nen key oder is eh schon zu spät?


----------



## Freewalker (28. August 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> ich war aber bei der cb nicht dabei, also muss ich zuerst den client au noch ziehn zusammen ca. 10 gb wenn ich mich nicht täusche oder? da sitz ich dann schon bis zum 6ten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das bezog sich auf die Closed Beta Events. Für die Open Beta brauch man auch nen Key. Aber ob der da mit inbegriffen is keine Ahnung. Ich würd einfach mal nicht davon ausgehen wenn da nichts steht.


----------



## DjDomex (28. August 2009)

bei mir schwankt er zwischen 20 und 50 kb/sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also auch nit besser... is ja gut das das wochenende schon voll verplant is... da hat der gute
Zeit zum runterladen... 

*pc nochmal tret bevor ich zum wäscheaufhängen weg muss*


----------



## Bahlti (28. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Das bezog sich auf die Closed Beta Events. Für die Open Beta brauch man auch nen Key. Aber ob der da mit inbegriffen is keine Ahnung. Ich würd einfach mal nicht davon ausgehen wenn da nichts steht.



wenn er nicht dabei ist, woher würd ich einen bekommen?


----------



## Freewalker (28. August 2009)

In der News von NCsoft steht


> Die Verteilung der Zugänge für die offene Beta wird demnächst geschehen und wir werden die Quellen hier auf der Webseite verkünden. Macht euch durch den Download unseres neuen Clients schon einmal startklar und schnappt euch dann einen der zahlreichen Keys, um euch euren Account und euer Login für die offene Beta zu erstellen.


Also weiter verfolgen und mal schauen wie das wird. Evtl wieder irgendwelche Gewinnspiele oder irgend so nen Kram.


----------



## Bahlti (28. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> In der News von NCsoft steht
> 
> Also weiter verfolgen und mal schauen wie das wird. Evtl wieder irgendwelche Gewinnspiele oder irgend so nen Kram.



hm naja dann wart ich mal noch mit dem laden

Danke für die hilfe =)


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2009)

6 kb/s

nothin more to say  ;D

mhh ich lads net...während der OB bin ich eh in Italien und lass mir die Sonne auffn Bauch knallen  xD
hab danach noch genug zeit des zu dl´n


----------



## Freewalker (28. August 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> hm naja dann wart ich mal noch mit dem laden
> 
> Danke für die hilfe =)


Ich denk ma die Chance einen abzubekommen sollt aber doch recht groß sein. Die ganzen Closed-Beta Leute haben automatisch und es wird ja auch von _Zahlreichen Keys_ gesprochen.


----------



## hbitternacht (28. August 2009)

leute zieht doch mal mit bittorrent, ich brauch seeds...
bin grad mit 500kb/s unterwegs da.
ETA ist 13 Std. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (28. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Ich denk ma die Chance einen abzubekommen sollt aber doch recht groß sein. Die ganzen Closed-Beta Leute haben automatisch und es wird ja auch von _Zahlreichen Keys_ gesprochen.



hab gerade in nem andrem thread gelesen, dass man sich ob keys auch für 5-7 € im MediaMarkt usw. holen kann. ohne vorbestellen. stimmt das? wenn ja düs ich da nach der arbeit schnell vorbei^^


----------



## DjDomex (28. August 2009)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt... obs bei Amazon nen key gibt
hat ja immer geheißen pre order hier pre order da..

dann bestellst dir vor und dann gibs erst nix.. ^^''
das wäre dann schon... öhm.. doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> hab gerade in nem andrem thread gelesen, dass man sich ob keys auch für 5-7 € im MediaMarkt usw. holen kann. ohne vorbestellen. stimmt das? wenn ja düs ich da nach der arbeit schnell vorbei^^



Du kannst dir Keys für den Headstart besorgen, die kosten 5 Euro ja. Ob sie auch für die Beta gelten entzieht sich meines Wissens, aber ich denke schon. Wir CB Spieler haben auch mit nichts anderen als den Pre Order Key gespielt.


----------



## Düstermond (28. August 2009)

Oh je. 12kb/s
Na, sind ja auch noch ein paar Tage Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (28. August 2009)

Verbindung konnte nich gelesen werden. Das Update wird beendet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na super wieder von vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Verbindung konnte nich gelesen werden. Das Update wird beendet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dito und ich war schon bei 90% .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... 60kb im gegensatz zu 2mb ... irgendwie ... na egal sind noh ein parr Tage.


----------



## Freewalker (28. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Dito und ich war schon bei 90% ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mach das jetzt mit Bit Torrent ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie das funzt aber wird schon^^


----------



## Tamaecki (28. August 2009)

frage, habe den patch runtergeladen, beim NC Loader steht aber Aion North Amerika, also
so wie es immer, in den Betas war. Kann ich dann später zum Release auch nur auf US Server spielen?
Oder ist das egal. bzw muss ich jetzt nochmal alles runterladen für EU Server?
Denn ich habe im Launcher unten nochmal bei nicht installierten Spielen AION stehen.

danke


----------



## DjDomex (28. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Ich mach das jetzt mit Bit Torrent ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie das funzt aber wird schon^^



Wie was wo? wasn des.. zeig zeig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (28. August 2009)

> Zusätzlich haben wir eine neue Downloadquelle erschlossen, die von vielen unserer User gewünscht wurde. Ab sofort ist auch der Download über BitTorrent möglich. Solltet ihr einen BitTorrent-Client nutzen und wissen, wie der Download darüber funktioniert, ist es eine echte Alternative und ihr solltet es ausprobieren. Wir haben den kompletten Client sowie ein Update vom Client der geschlossenen Beta auf den Client der offenen Beta im BitTorrent-Netzwerk verfügbar gemacht.
> 
> * Kompletter Client (Offene Beta) als Torrent
> * Update geschlossene Beta -> offene Beta als Torrent


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Er schreibt Hintergrundsdowload und macht rein gar nicht ... naja werde jetzt wohl auch gleich zu Torrent greifen.


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle, ich lade fast mit fullspeed runte... 11Kbs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deroth73 (28. August 2009)

Hmm.... hab heut morgen den Patch gesaugt, ging ganz fix, so Frühschicht kann auch vorteile haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, hab dann ebend grad den NClauncher gestartet und der hat AION auch gepatched, nur wenn ich unter "Eigenschaften" gucke steht da immer noch "local version 1.0.2.14" und "Server Version 1.5.0.1"

Ist das richtig? *verwirrt bin*


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Deroth73 schrieb:


> Hmm.... hab heut morgen den Patch gesaugt, ging ganz fix, so Frühschicht kann auch vorteile haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pc restartet und gesehen, ok er hat geupdatet. Trotzdem steht dort genau das Gleiche wie bei dir "local version 1.0.2.14" und "Server Version 1.5.0.1".
Ich werde jetzt einfach warten und die Füße zurück legen, denn auch wenn ich repariere oder sage, dass er updaten soll will er nicht.


----------



## Freewalker (28. August 2009)

Ne müssen beide auf *1.5.0.1* stehen


----------



## Deroth73 (28. August 2009)

Na dann....

Wir werden es ja spätestens am 6. sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Ne müssen beide auf *1.5.0.1* stehen



Müssten und solte. Steht es bei dir so?


----------



## Berserkius (28. August 2009)

*Freu* sauge auch gerade                                                   also dieses Update  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin bei 7%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (28. August 2009)

Ich starte gerade Download-Versuch 3 aber diesma mit Torrent. Soll aber noch 2y 10h dauern. Ich sag dir dann bescheid wenn ich fertig bin xD


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Ich starte gerade Download-Versuch 3 aber diesma mit Torrent. Soll aber noch 2y 10h dauern. Ich sag dir dann bescheid wenn ich fertig bin xD



Ok danke, da kann ja nichts schief gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (28. August 2009)

ähm ich hab vorher den Download über den NC Launcher gestartet... 
als ich gerade wieder gucken wollte wieviel % geschafft sind war mein PC aus?!!? bzw. im Schlummermodus.... weiß jetzt nicht genau ob der Download fertig ist oder abgebrochen wurde... wo kann man nachschauen welche Version man hat und was müsste dort stehen?


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> ähm ich hab vorher den Download über den NC Launcher gestartet...
> als ich gerade wieder gucken wollte wieviel % geschafft sind war mein PC aus?!!? bzw. im Schlummermodus.... weiß jetzt nicht genau ob der Download fertig ist oder abgebrochen wurde... wo kann man nachschauen welche Version man hat und was müsste dort stehen?



Der ist auf jeden Fall nicht fertig, nachschauen kannst du unter Rechtsklick auf Aion im Launcher, und dann auf "Eigentschaften".


----------



## Xendarox (28. August 2009)

Suuuper genau jetzt hab ich kein Inet....
Najo, nacher gehd der DL eh schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ne Frage.. die Open Beta.. Wann startet die genau? 
Hab mal was vom 6.9 gehört/gelesen, stimmt das? Gerade mal 2 wochen für ne OpenBeta bis das Spiel released wird?


----------



## Rubinweapon (28. August 2009)

Xendarox schrieb:


> Suuuper genau jetzt hab ich kein Inet....
> Najo, nacher gehd der DL eh schneller
> 
> 
> ...



1 woche geht die beta..vom 6.9  bis zum 13.9


----------



## Flaschenpost (28. August 2009)

16kb/sek! bam!

Gut das ich mir vor kurzem ne 16000er Leitung besorgt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Xendarox schrieb:


> Hab mal was vom 6.9 gehört/gelesen, stimmt das? Gerade mal 2 wochen für ne OpenBeta bis das Spiel released wird?



Reicht doch locker? Das Spiel ist fertig..die "Beta" dient der Werbung und dem testen der deutschen Lokalisierung, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Flaschenpost (28. August 2009)

06.09-13.09

also nur EINE Woche aber reicht dicke


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (28. August 2009)

seit doch froh,das er bei euch patcht,bei mir willer nit,wie funst das genau bei  Update geschlossene Beta -> offene Beta als Torrent


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> seit doch froh,das er bei euch patcht,bei mir willer nit,wie funst das genau bei  Update geschlossene Beta -> offene Beta als Torrent



Sicher dass er nicht will? Bei mir steht auch nur dezent wenn ich über das grüne symbol mit der maus fahre: Download im Hintergrund.


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Sicher dass er nicht will? Bei mir steht auch nur dezent wenn ich über das grüne symbol mit der maus fahre: Download im Hintergrund.



Bei mir steht "Spielbereit", der Patch ist aber nicht gezogen, wenn ich den Hintergrundupdate starte steht kurz danach wieder spielbereit, meiner Firewall nach zu urteilen besteht auch praktisch kein Datenverkehr...hm mal abwarten vieleicht sind die Server ja gerade überlastet.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. August 2009)

Klick einfahc ma unten auf Verdacht auf spielen dann sollte er dir den DL im Fenster anzeigen....

viel kryptischer wird für mich die debatte mit dem headstart....angeblich soll vor dem Headstart nen key zum updaten des pre-order keys auf eben den retail key kommen...nur leider weiss der Verkäufer davon nix -.-

Willkommen in der Welt der modernen Kommunikation^^


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2009)

Macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd, Leute. Der Download wir schon noch rechtzeitig fertig.



Die Verkaufsversion ist auch auf 1.5. Wer also nicht warten möchte, der kann sie auch später von DVD installieren.

Ansonsten fängt der Patcher automatisch an, die Daten runterzuladen. Falls er dies nicht tun sollte, klickt man auf das
kleine Dreieck rechts neben "Aion", und wählt "nach Updates suchen" aus. Dann sollte es gehen.

Wer sich nicht sicher ist, welche Sprachversion er runterlädt, kann dies ebenfalls per Klick auf das kleine Dreieck unter
Eigenschaften -> Sprachoptionen einsehen und bei Bedarf auf Deutsch umschalten.


MfG


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Klick einfahc ma unten auf Verdacht auf spielen dann sollte er dir den DL im Fenster anzeigen....



Dann startet er das Spiel einfach, und wie schon gesagt, der Patcht ist zu 100% nicht drauf, er war bei 3% als es abgebrochen wurde.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. August 2009)

Hmmm...okay...dass ist natürlich unpraktisch....notfalls nochma neu starten also rechner....frag mich net warum hat aber bei mir au schonma geholfen....ansonsten keine ahnung :/


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (28. August 2009)

sind die patchserver villeicht down von ncsoft?


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> viel kryptischer wird für mich die debatte mit dem headstart....angeblich soll vor dem Headstart nen key zum updaten des pre-order keys auf eben den retail key kommen...nur leider weiss der Verkäufer davon nix -.-



Pre Order Key = Headstart Key. Zumindestens dachte ich das. Von einen weiteren Key weiß kein Händler.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. August 2009)

Das is ja der Witz an der Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da ich es jetzt au nemmer finde, wo das stand behaupte ich einfach ma es waren fehlinfos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Bei mir steht "Spielbereit", der Patch ist aber nicht gezogen, wenn ich den Hintergrundupdate starte steht kurz danach wieder spielbereit, meiner Firewall nach zu urteilen besteht auch praktisch kein Datenverkehr...hm mal abwarten vieleicht sind die Server ja gerade überlastet.



Es liegt daran, daß die Server überlastet sind, ja. Ihr bekommt Eure Daten schon noch, keine Sorge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. August 2009)

Haben ja aunoch gut ne Woche zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand ne Ahnugn wie groß der Patch ist?


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Haben ja aunoch gut ne Woche zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



3038, 7 MB


----------



## Rubinweapon (28. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Haben ja aunoch gut ne Woche zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



3 Gig ca.


----------



## Berserkius (28. August 2009)

Habe das selbe Problem, vorhin bis 7 % gepatched habe dann abgebrochen und jetzt als ich den NCsoft Launcher gestartet haben pachted der nicht mehr. Da steht nur *Aion* in grün wie bereit. Hmmmm wenn ich auf *updates suchen gehe* passiert och nüscht :/


----------



## Skymek (28. August 2009)

der Torrent läuft ja mal fix, war eben mal einkaufen und schwups auf 35%. Durchgehend ~220+ kb/s


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. August 2009)

Jo...klarer Fall....Patchserver down....

Mei 3Gig geht ja noch...dachte müsste wieder die Pladde umräumen^^


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> 3038, 7 MB




Ich korrigiere mich, es sind insgesamt 9,1 Gb.

Die 3,038 Gb sind nur das erste Datenpaket.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. August 2009)

Na mahlzeit -.-

Okay dann wird wohl doch bissi geschoben werden müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *nerv*

Also zu den schon vorhandenen 8gig nochma 9 drauf?not bad...


----------



## Bexx13 (28. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere mich, es sind insgesamt 9,1 Gb.
> 
> Die 3,038 Gb sind nur das erste Datenpaket.




Meines Wissens sind die 9gb der Client für 1.0 UND der patch1.5.
Die 3GB sind nur der Patch, ich lade den grade über torrent und der hat auch nur 3GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bexx


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. August 2009)

Ah okay..ja davon rede ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das update von 1.0 CB auf 1.5. OB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2009)

Ja, der komplette Client hat 9,1 GB.

Das Update von 1.0 auf 1.5 hat 3 Gb.


Ich versuche es auch gerade über Torrent - geht wirklich schneller.


http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/client-fu...-verfugbar.html


Da kann man sowohl den kompletten Client, als auch das Update 1.0 - 1.5 runterladen.


----------



## Bahlti (28. August 2009)

kann mir jmd erklären was bittorrent ist und wie das funzt?^^ würde ganz gern den client runterladen aber (wie schon mal heute gepostet) keinen cb client von daher kein launcher, so müsst ich zu fileplanet und da muss ich so ein abo machen -.-


----------



## Varnamys (28. August 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> kann mir jmd erklären was bittorrent ist und wie das funzt?^^ würde ganz gern den client runterladen aber (wie schon mal heute gepostet) keinen cb client von daher kein launcher, so müsst ich zu fileplanet und da muss ich so ein abo machen -.-


Auch bei fileplanet musst du kein Abo machen. Das geht auch nur registriertaber OHNE Abo, startest eben in einer Warteschlange bis dein Download beginnt.


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> kann mir jmd erklären was bittorrent ist und wie das funzt?^^ würde ganz gern den client runterladen aber (wie schon mal heute gepostet) keinen cb client von daher kein launcher, so müsst ich zu fileplanet und da muss ich so ein abo machen -.-



Auf dieser Seite kannst Du Dir Utorrent runterladen.

http://www.utorrent.com/downloads

Das installierst Du dann einfach, und lädst Dir dann den Torrent auf dieser Seite runter.

http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/client-fu...-verfugbar.html

Da steht dann folgendes:

_Kompletter Client (Offene Beta) als Torrent_

oder

_Update geschlossene Beta -> offene Beta als Torrent_

Je nachdem welchen der beiden Clients Du brauchst, klickst Du auf einen der beiden und lädst die kleine Torrent-Datei runter.
Wenn Du sie dann runtergeladen hast, klickst Du sie an. Dann wird Utorrent automatisch gestartet.
Du wählst einen Download-Ordner aus, und der Download beginnt.


MfG


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

9GB? Oo, dann muss ja sogar noch ein paar alte Sachen löschen damit Platz ist...hmpf ich hätts auf die Wow Partition klatschen sollen, da könnt ich guten Gewissens über 15GB freigeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Edit..muss halt Warhammer weichen, sind auch 15GB die ich so schnell nicht mehr nutzten werde...


----------



## Bahlti (28. August 2009)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Auch bei fileplanet musst du kein Abo machen. Das geht auch nur registriertaber OHNE Abo, startest eben in einer Warteschlange bis dein Download beginnt.



aso ok , komisch denn als ich auf "downloading now" geklickt hab hat er mir die ganzen preise zum auswählen angzeitgt. was geht denn schneller? torrent oder fileplanet (1k leitung)


----------



## Bahlti (28. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite kannst Du Dir Utorrent runterladen.
> 
> http://www.utorrent.com/downloads
> 
> ...



cool danke , hast mir sehr geholfen =) 18 kb/s immo nur, aber ich mach ma browser zu, webradio aus und stell lappy näher an router *g*


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> 9GB? Oo, dann muss ja sogar noch ein paar alte Sachen löschen damit Platz ist...hmpf ich hätts auf die Wow Partition klatschen sollen, da könnt ich guten Gewissens über 15GB freigeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keine Panik hast ja bereits den Client also sinds doch nur 3GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> cool danke , hast mir sehr geholfen =) 18 kb/s immo nur, aber ich mach ma browser zu, webradio aus und stell lappy näher an router *g*



Die Geschwindigkeit schwankt zwar ein wenig, aber es geht auf jeden Fall schneller als über den NC-Launcher.


----------



## Rubinweapon (28. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit schwankt zwar ein wenig, aber es geht auf jeden Fall schneller als über den NC-Launcher.



Schneller nur weils nich abbricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 reine KB Zahlen is der Launcher schneller..auch wenn er im moment wieder rumspackt^^


----------



## Bexx13 (28. August 2009)

Bei den Torrent-Programmen muss man oftmals auch eine Portweiterleitung einrichten (wenn man über Firewall/Router mit dem Netz verbunden ist).
Ich lade den Patch mit Bit-Torrent6.2, hab mal grade den entsprechenden Port weitergeleitet, geht jetzt "etwas" schneller: vorher 15-25 kb/s, nun 30-50kb/s (Rekord bisher 53kb/s)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bexx


----------



## Shando_ (28. August 2009)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> Schneller nur weils nich abbricht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm wenn er denn anfangen würde zu patchen^^ bei mir tut sich immer noch nichts...grml


----------



## Rubinweapon (28. August 2009)

hab zur zeit 160kb/ sec aber auchn up von 65kb..


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Lad übern Launcher mit etwa 80 KB/s. Beim Torrent hab ich nur 50-60 :/


----------



## Rubinweapon (28. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Lad übern Launcher mit etwa 80 KB/s. Beim Torrent hab ich nur 50-60 :/



Launcher is zur zeit nich empfehlenswert..ich war bei 40 % un den hats einfach urplötzlich abgebrochen


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> Launcher is zur zeit nich empfehlenswert..ich war bei 40 % un den hats einfach urplötzlich abgebrochen


Okay, danke, ich lad einfach mitm Torrent nebenher. (:


----------



## Nadaria (28. August 2009)

ich frag mich wieso ihr euch alle so stresst? ich lade da auch gemütlich mit 100kb/sec vor mich hin aber selbst wenn es nur 5kb/sec ist - ihr hab doch noch mehr als EINE WOCHE zeit. wozu da die eile????


----------



## Sugarwarlock (28. August 2009)

hat jemand nen rapidshare.com mirror? luncher und torrent ist extrem langsam^^


----------



## Squizzel (28. August 2009)

Mein Launcher läd den Patch irgendwie nicht herunter. Wenn ich auf "Nach Updates suchen" gehe sagt er mir "Spielbereit!"

Wenn ich unter "Eigenschaften" gucke, steht unter Patchdetails:

Lokale Version: 1.0.2.14 <-- ???
Server Version: 1.5.0.1

Ich verstehe das irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Mein Launcher läd den Patch irgendwie nicht herunter. Wenn ich auf "Nach Updates suchen" gehe sagt er mir "Spielbereit!"
> Wenn ich unter "Eigenschaften" gucke, steht unter Patchdetails:
> Lokale Version: 1.0.2.14 <-- ???
> Server Version: 1.5.0.1
> Ich verstehe das irgendwie nicht.



Ist bei mir das selbe.


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Bei mir hats funktioniert, nachdem ich gesagt habe "Spielen", dann sagt er automatisch er hat ein Update gefunden. Nur nicht auf "Spielen ohne zwingende Updates" klicken. ;>

Btw; Torrent mittlerweile mit 150kb/s, Launcher nur mit 50. (:


----------



## Bexx13 (28. August 2009)

Sagt mal weiß wer wo der Launcher die heruntergeladenen Files ablegt? Irgendwie finde ich da nix.
Ich würde den Client und Patch gerne auf 2 DVDs packen, um die einer guten Freundin auf dem Lande zukommen zu lassen, da sie nur 1mbit Leitung hat, wo letztendlich nur 700kb ankommen...ziemlich übel mit so'ner Leitung 9 GB zu saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja zumindest lade ich schonmal den Patch mit torrent, da ist das kein Problem, aber wo sind die Client-Files?

Bexx


----------



## Rubinweapon (28. August 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> ich frag mich wieso ihr euch alle so stresst? ich lade da auch gemütlich mit 100kb/sec vor mich hin aber selbst wenn es nur 5kb/sec ist - ihr hab doch noch mehr als EINE WOCHE zeit. wozu da die eile????




Is doch immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man wills erledigt haben damit man sich besser fühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 torrent btw @200kb/sec


----------



## Fendrin (28. August 2009)

Hi,



> Naja zumindest lade ich schonmal den Patch mit torrent, da ist das kein Problem, aber wo sind die Client-Files?



Hier ist das torrent File zum Client download, falls du das meinst...
ftp://ftp.ncsoft.com/Aion/Client/Torrent/...0.1.zip.torrent

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Squizzel (28. August 2009)

Warum ich mich stresse? ^^

Der Launcher läd die Daten nicht und bei Bittorrent habe ich eine Prognose von 15 Tagen bekommen.


----------



## Bexx13 (28. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Bei mir hats funktioniert, nachdem ich gesagt habe "Spielen", dann sagt er automatisch er hat ein Update gefunden. Nur nicht auf "Spielen ohne zwingende Updates" klicken. ;>
> 
> Btw; Torrent mittlerweile mit 150kb/s, Launcher nur mit 50. (:



Rayon welchen Torrent-Client nutzt du? uTorrent? Ich benutze Bittorrent6.2 und hab lange nicht son Speed wie du!?


----------



## Bexx13 (28. August 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte eigentlich, wo der NCSoft-Launcher die Files ablegt auf dem eigenen Rechner....
Aber trotzdem Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (28. August 2009)

Bexx13 der server is so ausgelegt je mehr man zur verfügung stellt (uploaded) des do mehr kriegst du auch zugewiesen..das liegt meist nicht am client sondern an zu niedriger UPLOAD Einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (28. August 2009)

hm..... der patch mag mich nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 launcher und torrent geht iwie  nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((
weis jemand wieso der torrent dl nicht starten will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Thunderphönix (28. August 2009)

Also ich saug auch über den Launcher,jetzt schon cirka 1 Stunde 30 Minuten,bin bei 5% und mit einer Durschnittsrate von 15-25 KB/Sek.


----------



## tamirok (28. August 2009)

ah torrent geht und sauge mit 0,1 kb/sec  OMG dauert ~2 wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achilius (28. August 2009)

grad über ncsoft launcher gesaugt und keine probleme gehabt, 14 uhr angefangen und schon fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 konstant über 450 kb/s
mich hat nur eine sache gewundert:

nach der installation stand da was von "der patch geht ab 31.8.2009 online,bis dann."   oO 

ich denk am 6.9. gehts erst los mit open beta, oder is damit was anders gemeint? 
weiß da wer was?


----------



## PC-Flo (28. August 2009)

hmm hab über den Launcher ca. 45min saugen können da hatte ich 33%...

Jetzt steht da "Spiel bereit" und ich kann nicht weiter downloaden... sind die Server einfach nur überlastet oder hat jemand schon einen Trick rausbekommen wie man weiter laden kann?

Bzw. muss ich Aion neu installieren damit er wieder anfängt zu saugen oder macht er das automatisch sobald die Server wieder frei sind?


----------



## Thunderphönix (28. August 2009)

Jo geht erst am 6.9 los die Open Beta


----------



## Achilius (28. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> hmm hab über den Launcher ca. 45min saugen können da hatte ich 33%...
> 
> Jetzt steht da "Spiel bereit" und ich kann nicht weiter downloaden... sind die Server einfach nur überlastet oder hat jemand schon einen Trick rausbekommen wie man weiter laden kann?
> 
> Bzw. muss ich Aion neu installieren damit er wieder anfängt zu saugen oder macht er das automatisch sobald die Server wieder frei sind?





das problem hatte ich mit der grundversion von aion^^
einfach ncsoft launcher ausmachen komplett und wieder an, dann gehts, hängt sich dann wieder auf und nochmal iwann gings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liegt wohl an der überlastung


----------



## PC-Flo (28. August 2009)

Achilius schrieb:


> das problem hatte ich mit der grundversion von aion^^
> einfach ncsoft launcher ausmachen komplett und wieder an, dann gehts, hängt sich dann wieder auf und nochmal iwann gings
> 
> 
> ...



Wie meinst des "komplett schließen"?

Wenn ich den Launcher schließe und wieder öffne sucht er nach neuen Updates --> das Ergebnis daraus ist "Spielbereit" und dann startet er Aion automatisch.

Hab Version 1.0.2.14


----------



## Thunderphönix (28. August 2009)

Da geht ja überhaupt nix weiter,erst bei 178 MB von 3 GB -.-


----------



## PC-Flo (28. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Da geht ja überhaupt nix weiter,erst bei 178 MB von 3 GB -.-



Solange es saugt ist es ja kein Problem... bis 6.9 hast das locker fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (28. August 2009)

Ich lass den PC sowieso über Nacht laufen,da geht dann schon einiges mehr denk ich mal


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2009)

Wenn euer Torrent oder der Launcher gerade nicht lädt oder patcht, dann liegt das an den vollkommen überlasteten Servern.

Ihr bekommt eure Daten schon noch. Spätestens morgen werdet ihr über Torrent und Launcher mindestens 500kb/s laden können. 

Also trinkt nen Baldriantee, atmet tief durch und beruhigt euch wieder.


MfG


----------



## PC-Flo (28. August 2009)

mir geht es eigentlich nur darum, ob der Launcher nach Abbruch des Downloads von selbtst wieder anfängt zu laden sobald die Server wieder frei sind oder man ihn neu installieren muss damit er wieder von vorne anfangen kann? (Ich war ja bereits bei 33%)


----------



## Mookie (28. August 2009)

Also ich hab mir grade mal den Launcher geladen und nun steht da Aion (North America) ist das korrektomundo...? Es gibt da keine Option es auf EU umzustellen dazu sei erwähnt das ich das spiel am 20sten dann doch gerne in Deutsch hätte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXJohnnyXx (28. August 2009)

Mal ne Frage habt ihr den Launcher vom Closed Beta Clienten... Weil ich weiß sonst nit woher ich mir das saugen kann. Hat einer vll nen Link ?


----------



## Achilius (28. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Wie meinst des "komplett schließen"?
> 
> Wenn ich den Launcher schließe und wieder öffne sucht er nach neuen Updates --> das Ergebnis daraus ist "Spielbereit" und dann startet er Aion automatisch.
> 
> Hab Version 1.0.2.14





den launcher in der taskleiste schließen und neu starten, dann auf aion rechtsklicken und nach updates suchen, mehr kannst nicht machen


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. August 2009)

Dröms schrieb:


> hm bei mir steht links unten spielbereit obwohl ich laut den eigenschaften version 1.02 statt 1.5 habe
> also lädt er immoment nicht oder??
> 
> irgentjemand noch ne idee ??



Ich musste aion rechtsklicken und dann nach updates suchen, dann hat er download gestartet


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> mir geht es eigentlich nur darum, ob der Launcher nach Abbruch des Downloads von selbtst wieder anfängt zu laden sobald die Server wieder frei sind oder man ihn neu installieren muss damit er wieder von vorne anfangen kann? (Ich war ja bereits bei 33%)



Wenn Du bereits 33% geladen hast, dann sind die Daten nicht verloren. Beim Neustart überprüft der Launcher wieviel Du
bereits runtergeladen hast, und setzt ab dem 33ten Prozent wieder ein.

Wenn Du aber auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann lad es per Torrent runter. (Anleitung habe ich oben beschrieben)


MfG

Edit: Wenn ihr diesen Thread auch mal _lesen_ würdet, wären eure Fragen längst beantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. August 2009)

Bei mir steht jetzt neuer Verbindungsversuch oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achilius (28. August 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir grade mal den Launcher geladen und nun steht da Aion (North America) ist das korrektomundo...? Es gibt da keine Option es auf EU umzustellen dazu sei erwähnt das ich das spiel am 20sten dann doch gerne in Deutsch hätte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sollte nur aion ohne (North America) da stehn
hast du nur den launcher oder das spiel gesaugt?
hatte auch erst "N.A." version gesaugt -.- dann den link aus der email angeklickt und schon hat er aion ohne "N.A." installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Jetzt versucht er es wieder zu saugen, obwohl ich es eigentlich schon drauf habe .... mensch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2009)

Achilius schrieb:


> sollte nur aion ohne (North America) da stehn
> hast du nur den launcher oder das spiel gesaugt?
> hatte auch erst "N.A." version gesaugt -.- dann den link aus der email angeklickt und schon hat er aion ohne "N.A." installiert
> 
> ...



Aion -> Eigenschaften -> Sprachoptionen -> Deutsch.


Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Sugarwarlock (28. August 2009)

geht jetzt nen bisschen schneller morgen gbts von mir wahrscheinlich nen rs.com mirror... ABER NUR DER PATCH!


----------



## Achilius (28. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Aion -> Eigenschaften -> Sprachoptionen -> Deutsch.
> 
> 
> Wo ist das Problem?




ka wo du das einstellst, aber es gibt einmal "na"  und einmal nur aion ohne "na" zum download , das meinte ich.
also wozu machen die 2 versionen dann wenn mans eh umstellen kann?

http://www.buffed.de/usernews_images/3309/...AION-NCsoft.jpg   da steht Aion ohne (North America) im launcher 

http://forum.gamona.de/technik-271/aion-eu...dbar-19770.html und da sieht man auch Aion mit dem anhängsel

also 2 versionen soweit ich das versteh


----------



## PC-Flo (28. August 2009)

öhm wenn der Download über Torrent fertig ist, kann man den ganz normal installieren damit man dann die Version 1.5... hat richtig?
oder wie gehts dann weiter?


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (28. August 2009)

gute frage,hoffe die kan jemand beantworten


----------



## Skymek (28. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> öhm wenn der Download über Torrent fertig ist, kann man den ganz normal installieren damit man dann die Version 1.5... hat richtig?
> oder wie gehts dann weiter?



ju du installierst den dann in den Aion ordner und dann klickst du im Launcher updaten suchen/bzw das macht er automatisch. Dann läd er sich die Dateien quasi rein. Es steht dann zwar noch Lokale Version 1.0.2.14 da aber, da steht dann ja auch noch das das dann freigeschalten wird.


----------



## Perfectenemy (28. August 2009)

Klasse das update hat mein altes Aion zerschossen jetzt darf ich alles nochmal laden.  Wahnsinnige 20kb/s und das mit einer 16 Mbit Leitung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Rayon welchen Torrent-Client nutzt du? uTorrent? Ich benutze Bittorrent6.2 und hab lange nicht son Speed wie du!?


Jup, habe ich benutzt. Hab jetzt was gefunden mit 750mb/s. http://games.on.net/file/29151/Aion_-_Towe...BT_Client_Patch <-- ist very gud. *g*


----------



## Perfectenemy (28. August 2009)

Hat bitte jemand noch einen guten link für den download der CB? Der offizielle downloader ist völlig überlastet.


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Hat bitte jemand noch einen guten link für den download der CB? Der offizielle downloader ist völlig überlastet.


Ja, http://games.on.net/file/29151/Aion_-_Towe...BT_Client_Patch
Zieh mit 750kb/s. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oh, ist für CB -> OB, nicht für das gesamte.


----------



## Symatry (28. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ja, http://games.on.net/file/29151/Aion_-_Towe...BT_Client_Patch
> Zieh mit 750kb/s.
> 
> 
> ...




Nein man kann dort alles saugen, ist nur halt in parts aufgeteilt... 

obwohl ist der china open beta client


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> obwohl ist der china open beta client


Nein, der NA/EU-Client. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xell1980 (28. August 2009)

na toll...da warte ich jetzt ne 3/4 Stunde bis ich über FilePlanet endlich runter laden kann...dann steht auf einmal "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Jup, habe ich benutzt. Hab jetzt was gefunden mit 750mb/s. http://games.on.net/file/29151/Aion_-_Towe...BT_Client_Patch <-- ist very gud. *g*



Zieht zwar bei mir nur mit ca 70KB/s, aber wenigstens zieht er, der Launcher geht ja anscheinend garnicht.


----------



## Trish09 (28. August 2009)

Bei uns is das auch sehr seltsam...am anfang hab ich nur den Launcher angemacht, mein Freund auch... bei mir lief der Launcher die ganze zeit mit sagenhaften 12kb/sec...ok dacht ich mir lädste über utorrent, zack angemacht das ding 50-100kb/sec schwankend, na is doch was!
Mein freund fragt wie weit ich bin...ich sag ihm das und er sagt mir das er bei 22% mit dem launcher is o.O
ka was da kaputt is aber bei mir will der launcher nich also lad ichs über utorrent da seh ich wenigstens das er was macht ^^


----------



## OldboyX (28. August 2009)

Bei mir lädt der Launcher auch gar nicht mehr nachdem ich es einmal mitten drin abgebrochen hatte weil ich den PC ausgemacht habe.

Aber ist ja egal, ist noch eine ganze Weile hin bis zur OB (und eigentlich interessiert mich OB eh nicht so wirklich, da ich schon alles für mich relevante getested habe). Das mit dem Patchen wird schon werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormamu (28. August 2009)

Ich lade auch schon seit ner guten Stunde und bin schon bei 4%. Na ja mal schauen an sich will ich die Beta ja nicht spielen(wegen Spielspaß und so)


----------



## Dellamorte (28. August 2009)

Jup, geht garnix mehr beim Launcher. Schade, jetz wo ich mich durchgerungen habe nochmal zu zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werd ichs halt mal über Fileplanet versuchen... bzw erstmal im Kleinhirn nach meinem Passwort suchen


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Kann jedem wärmstens http://games.on.net/file/29151/Aion_-_Towe...BT_Client_Patch empfehlen, hatte den Clienten in etwa 2 Stunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (28. August 2009)

Hatte den ganzen Tag den Pc an und als ich nach hause kam war aufeinmal ne Meldung da das der Patch Runtergeladen wurde *g* der Launcher isn ganz lieber der macht alles alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (28. August 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Hatte den ganzen Tag den Pc an und als ich nach hause kam war aufeinmal ne Meldung da das der Patch Runtergeladen wurde *g* der Launcher isn ganz lieber der macht alles alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit was fütterst den denn? Chappy oder Whiskas? Oder sogar was ganz anderes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pady2468 (28. August 2009)

kurze frage 
sacht ma brauch ich auch nen neuen client für die open beta?
oder reicht das 1.5 update?


----------



## Freewalker (28. August 2009)

Pady2468 schrieb:


> kurze frage
> sacht ma brauch ich auch nen neuen client für die open beta?
> oder reicht das 1.5 update?


Wenn du den ClosedBeta Clienten installiert hast reicht das Update.


----------



## Bexx13 (28. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> ... bzw erstmal im Kleinhirn nach meinem Passwort suchen



Biste dir denn auch ganz sicher dass du das dort abgelegt hast?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Link vom Poster unter dir ist echt gut, bin grad bei 88% mit ziemlich Konstanten 170kb/s!

Daumen hoch sagen wir da doch mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (28. August 2009)

Client will gar nicht...naja abwarten und dann halt morgen ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eilt ja nix.


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Wie sieht es jetzt bei denen aus die es schon fertig haben? Steht bei euch auch, dass ihr immer noch die 1.0.... Version habt?


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt bei denen aus die es schon fertig haben? Steht bei euch auch, dass ihr immer noch die 1.0.... Version habt?


Ja, ist normal, da steht einmal "lokal"-irgendwas 1.0.x
und dann dadrunter 1.5.0.1 oder so (:


----------



## Dellamorte (28. August 2009)

Also Fileplanet zieht bei mir auch mit konstanten 170kb, aber thx für den tip^^


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt bei denen aus die es schon fertig haben? Steht bei euch auch, dass ihr immer noch die 1.0.... Version habt?



Frag mich in ca 9 Stunden wenn ich die externe Version gezogen hab, der Launcher macht immernoch keinen Mucks.


----------



## Kizna (28. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Frag mich in ca 9 Stunden wenn ich die externe Version gezogen hab, der Launcher macht immernoch keinen Mucks.



Kk ich schicke dir morgen eine PM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (28. August 2009)

Launcher - cirka 5 Stunden 30 Minuten, 10-25 KB/Sek. 470 MB von 3 GB = 15%


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Selbst im Launcher hatte ich "ganze" 90kb/s. Gut dass ichs extern geladen hab in knapp 2 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Selbst im Launcher hatte ich "ganze" 90kb/s. Gut dass ichs extern geladen hab in knapp 2 Stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich ziehs auch extern, und das dauert noch gute 9 Stunden (und ich zieh schon 3 oder 4).


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich ziehs auch extern, und das dauert noch gute 9 Stunden (und ich zieh schon 3 oder 4).


Wo lädsts du's denn runter mit wie viel kb/s ?


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wo lädsts du's denn runter mit wie viel kb/s ?



Dein Link von der Seite (oder 2) vorher, und ich zieh grad mit ca. 75KB/s.


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Dein Link von der Seite (oder 2) vorher, und ich zieh grad mit ca. 75KB/s.


Hm, vielleicht saugen jetzt ein paar mehr davon. ;>


----------



## Skymek (28. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ja, ist normal, da steht einmal "lokal"-irgendwas 1.0.x
> und dann dadrunter 1.5.0.1 oder so (:



ja is normal, da die 1,5 erst freigeschalten wird. das steht auch in der Patchmeldung die man erhält


----------



## Enrico300 (29. August 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Jup, habe ich benutzt. Hab jetzt was gefunden mit 750mb/s. http://games.on.net/file/29151/Aion_-_Towe...BT_Client_Patch <-- ist very gud. *g*


Hallo, mal eine Frage in wenn ich diese Datei runtergeladen habe in welchen Ordner instaliere ich die Datei dann?


----------



## Yiraja (29. August 2009)

in den ordner wo du aion vorher auch hin installiert hast den ordner sucht der sich doch automatisch eig.


----------



## Enrico300 (29. August 2009)

Hi, nein wollte wissen in welchen Ordner genau, weil er läd nicht in den Aion Ordner sondern auf meinen Desktop.
Wo soll ich den gesamten Patch dann rein ziehen?


----------



## Jelly (29. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt bei denen aus die es schon fertig haben? Steht bei euch auch, dass ihr immer noch die 1.0.... Version habt?



Kizna wenn der Patch geladen ist , Ploppt nen Fenster auf wo drin steht das selbiger erst am 31.08 aktiv wird


----------



## Yiraja (29. August 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Hi, nein wollte wissen in welchen Ordner genau, weil er läd nicht in den Aion Ordner sondern auf meinen Desktop.
> Wo soll ich den gesamten Patch dann rein ziehen?



einfach in den aion ordner installieren musste halt suchen wo des is ^^


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (29. August 2009)

juhu,der nc launcher läd mit konstanten n390 kbs


----------



## Enrico300 (29. August 2009)

Ok danke ich versuche das mal wenn der download fertig ist^^


----------



## Yiraja (29. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> juhu,der nc launcher läd mit konstanten n390 kbs



nice ^^ ich hab über fileplanet geladen war super fix ^^


----------



## Thunderphönix (29. August 2009)

Ja also ich hab den PC über Nacht laufen lassen,und da steht jetzt Spielbereit,aber weiß jetzt net ob der wirklich alles gesaugt hat,wo kann ich das einsehen?


----------



## Aldaria (29. August 2009)

Boah, der Launcher sollten sie mal überarbeiten (


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Kizna wenn der Patch geladen ist , Ploppt nen Fenster auf wo drin steht das selbiger erst am 31.08 aktiv wird



Super danke, blöd wenn man den Patch laufen lässt und das Fenster verpasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (29. August 2009)

Also wie gesagt bei mir steht Spielbereit...
Wenn ich auf Eigenschaften geh steht da:
*Lokale Version:1.0.2.14
Server Version: 1.5.0.1*

Welche Version hab ich jetzt?


----------



## goa4all (29. August 2009)

Update (irgendwohin) entpacken, Setup starten, ggf. Aion-Ordner suchen -> installieren

Dann NC Launcher starten -> überprüft den Pätsch -> meldet sowas wie "Pätsch erfolgreich, aktivierung erfolgt wenn Server auf" (weiß den wortlaut nichtmehr genau, aber so ähnlich)

Danach könnt ihr den ursprünglich entpackten Ordner wieder löschen.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt bei mir steht Spielbereit...
> Wenn ich auf Eigenschaften geh steht da:
> *Lokale Version:1.0.2.14
> Server Version: 1.5.0.1*
> ...



Sehe meinen Beitrag und die Antwort von Jelly.


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Hab den Patch gezogen, wenn ich den Mist öffnen will kommt "XY kann nicht geöffnet werden, weil ungültig"..ganz großes Kino, oder der dähmliche Launcher macht von alleine immernoch nix.


----------



## Aldaria (29. August 2009)

Jo, scheiss luncher, ich zieh es jetzt über bittorrent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S: Wann gibt es mal eine beta für den Launcher?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Hm, im Ordner des Launchers, zb unter C/Programme/NC Soft/Launcher, gibt es eine Datei mit dem Namen NClauncher.copy, ich hab die grade zum Spaß gestartet, es geht der Launcher auf, und er beginnt mit dem Hintergrunddownload....


----------



## mayfee82 (29. August 2009)

oh man das ist doch alles mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wann bringen die den scheiss wieder in ordnung?bei mir klapt auch echt garnix


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (29. August 2009)

irgentwie ist ebend mein nc launcher bei ca 40% abgekackt,danach habe ich es von utorrent geladen und installiert,nun steht bei mir auch 
Lokale Version:1.0.2.14
Server Version: 1.5.0.1
 launcher habe ich auch schon neugestartet,was nu?


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> irgentwie ist ebend mein nc launcher bei ca 40% abgekackt,danach habe ich es von utorrent geladen und installiert,nun steht bei mir auch
> Lokale Version:1.0.2.14
> Server Version: 1.5.0.1
> launcher habe ich auch schon neugestartet,was nu?



Nichts. Habe auch grade erfahren, dass das Spiel erst am 31.08 aktualisiert wird.


----------



## eventer (29. August 2009)

Wie kann man sich im Launcher eigentlich den Speed anzeigen lassen, mit dem das Update gesaugt wird?


----------



## kessel1993 (29. August 2009)

Bei mir wird Aion erst gar nicht im NCSoft Launcher angezeigt.
Bei FilePlanet habe ich den Client heruntergeladen,aber dort gibts anscheinend Probleme,da dass setup nicht startet(siehe meinen Post weiter unten)...
Warum ist Aion nciht im Launcher zum DL verfügbar?..bei mir jedenfalls?


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

kessel1993 schrieb:


> Warum ist Aion nciht im Launcher zum DL verfügbar?..bei mir jedenfalls?



Hmmm, alte Launcher Version? Versuch mal die neuste direkt bei NC Soft runterzuladen.


----------



## refra (29. August 2009)

Jo hallo hab jetzt auch mal ne Frage...habe den Launcher über Fileplanet runtergeladen.
Hab nen Ordner bekommen und dann den Launcher gestartet....jetzt ist der Launcher offen und ich installiere Aion gerade über den Launcher....alles so weit so gut bloss...ich sauge höchstens 40 kb/s...
Obwohl ich vorher bei Fileplanet 250 kb/s hatte...irgendwer Tips?

thx im voraus mfG refra


----------



## Fain81 (29. August 2009)

Hab auch dieses tolle Problem, das der Launcher meinte ich bräuchte kein Update obwohl ich es bräuchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur ist mir gerade etwas aufgefallen, als ich den Tipp von Norenja mit diesem LauncherCopy ausprobieren wollte.

Wenn ich den Cursor auf den Aionordner bewegt habe hat er mir die Ordnergröße als 8.38 GB angezeigt, unter Eigenschaften jedoch als 11.3 GB.

Sprich er hat sich die 3 GB die der Patch hat schon mal reserviert. Evtl liegt ja hier der Fehler, das der Launcher nur die Ordnergröße überprüft und meint ok 11 gb passt ^^

Wäre zumindest ein nachvollziehbarer Grund


----------



## mayfee82 (29. August 2009)

jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipy

habe aion deinstalliert um es neu zu installieren und lädt über launcher jetzt gerade mal 12 bis 18 kb runter. lade seit 1 std. und das ding ist noch immer auf 0% weis net ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.da kommt mal echt keine freude auf bei sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

Nachdem ich jetzt einiges durchprobiert habe (außer Torrent, ich hasse das Zeug) sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

1. Mit dem Launcher zu patchen ist für Leute mit wenig Praxis in sowas die sicherste Variante, aber ewig langsam da völlig überlastet. 
2. Man kann den Closed Beta > Open Beta Patch auch einzeln runterladen, allerdings sollte man sich genau informieren, wie man diesen Patch dann manuell integriert, ansonsten zerschießt man sich den ganzen Client. Leider gibt es keine offizielle Anleitung, wie das geht.  
3. Bei Fileplanet kann man den ganzen Client runterladen, dabei ist folgendes zu beachten: *Der FP-Downloadmanager zerschießt die setup.exe von Aion so, dass man diese unter einem 64 bit System **nicht **öffnen kann. Versucht man es, gibt es einen Kompatibilitäts-Error, da ist nichts zu machen. Lädt man den Fileplanet Client allerdings normal runter also z.B. mit dem Firefox Downloadmanager der schon im Browser integriert ist, hat man erstens einen höreren Speed und zweitens tritt das setup.exe Problem NICHT auf.* Ich habe den gesamten Full Client bei Fileplanet gestern zweimal runtergeladen, mit dem NC-Soft Launcher wäre ich morgen noch dabei. 

*ACHTUNG: Die Daten von Fileplanet sind KEIN Patch, sondern der Full Client, d.h. man muss ein etwaiig vorhandenes alte Aion erst deinstallieren (inkl. Launcher) und dann mit dem Filplanet Client frisch neu installieren. *Das hat bei mir zum Erfolg geführt und nun habe ich die aktuelle Version, kann das Spiel auch laden (aber natürlich nicht einloggen), sehe das neue Videointro usw.


----------



## Akaino (29. August 2009)

Hallo, 
es geht mir genauso, also heisst es warten oder von einer anderen Seite den Clienten runterladen.

Geschwindikeit von 11 - 14 KB/Sek und bin auch erst bei 3%

Von einer anderen Seite runterladen bin ich selber zu Faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Akaino


----------



## mayfee82 (29. August 2009)

ich würde gerne den ganzen mist woanders runter laden wenn ich doch nur ahnung davon hätte.wie eben schon erwähnt kann das ganz schnell nach hinten los gehen wenn man davon keine ahnung hat deswegen bleibe ich lieber beim launcher aber hoffe die kriegen das mal so langsam in den griff weil schön ist es ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. August 2009)

Akaino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es geht mir genauso, also heisst es warten oder von einer anderen Seite den Clienten runterladen.
> 
> Geschwindikeit von 11 - 14 KB/Sek und bin auch erst bei 3%
> ...



Sei froh, bei mir hat er gestern abend abgebrochen bei 12% und gibt seitdem keinen Muchs mehr von sich und behauptet das Spiel ist spielbereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _flo93_ (29. August 2009)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> 3. Bei Fileplanet kann man den ganzen Client runterladen, dabei ist folgendes zu beachten: *Der FP-Downloadmanager zerschießt die setup.exe von Aion so, dass man diese unter einem 64 bit System **nicht **öffnen kann. Versucht man es, gibt es einen Kompatibilitäts-Error, da ist nichts zu machen. Lädt man den Fileplanet Client allerdings normal runter also z.B. mit dem Firefox Downloadmanager der schon im Browser integriert ist, hat man erstens einen höreren Speed und zweitens tritt das setup.exe Problem NICHT auf.* Ich habe den gesamten Full Client bei Fileplanet gestern zweimal runtergeladen, mit dem NC-Soft Launcher wäre ich morgen noch dabei.
> 
> *ACHTUNG: Die Daten von Fileplanet sind KEIN Patch, sondern der Full Client, d.h. man muss ein etwaiig vorhandenes alte Aion erst deinstallieren (inkl. Launcher) und dann mit dem Filplanet Client frisch neu installieren. *Das hat bei mir zum Erfolg geführt und nun habe ich die aktuelle Version, kann das Spiel auch laden (aber natürlich nicht einloggen), sehe das neue Videointro usw.



meinst du mit fullclient die datei, die im ersten post verlinkt ist? die 15 kb/s mit denen ich zieh sind doch ein bissl langsam.. xD


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> ich würde gerne den ganzen mist woanders runter laden wenn ich doch nur ahnung davon hätte.wie eben schon erwähnt kann das ganz schnell nach hinten los gehen wenn man davon keine ahnung hat deswegen bleibe ich lieber beim launcher aber hoffe die kriegen das mal so langsam in den griff weil schön ist es ja net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das können die nicht in den Griff kriegen, weil es sich hier nicht um einen Bug oder sonstiges handelt. Es liegt einfach daran, dass JEDER gerade gleichzeitig läd. Wenn sich einige entschließen würde die Sachen woanders runterzuladen, würde es besser werden, allerdings würde das voraussetzen, dass NC-Soft sich ein bißchen mehr Mühe mit Anleitungen geben würde... .


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> meinst du mit fullclient die datei, die im ersten post verlinkt ist? die 15 kb/s mit denen ich zieh sind doch ein bissl langsam.. xD



Nein, die hier im ersten Post verlinkte Version ist der 3 GB Patch, der eine bereits vorhandene Closed Beta Version auf die Open Beta Version (1.5) updatet. Die gab es gestern auf Filepülanet noch nicht. Der full client ist hier:

Vollversion Download


----------



## _flo93_ (29. August 2009)

ah okay, danke dir


----------



## Trish09 (29. August 2009)

Weiß schon jemand wo man den Patch installieren bzw reinstecken soll wenn man extern geladen hat oder is das dann nur ne exe die ich anklicke und der macht den rest allein?


----------



## mayfee82 (29. August 2009)

mmmh hatte eben irgendwo gelesen das man es mal schliessen soll und wieder öfnnen dann läuft es schneller.habs gerade gemacht und schwuuuuups läuft es bis 500 kb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (29. August 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand wo man den Patch installieren bzw reinstecken soll wenn man extern geladen hat oder is das dann nur ne exe die ich anklicke und der macht den rest allein?



einfach in den ordner installieren wo aion schon drin is


----------



## Trish09 (29. August 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> einfach in den ordner installieren wo aion schon drin is



Also in keinen unterordner wo irgendwo patches drin sind sonder gleich nachdem ich den Aion Ordner aufgemacht habe?


----------



## kessel1993 (29. August 2009)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt einiges durchprobiert habe (außer Torrent, ich hasse das Zeug) sieht es folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> 1. Mit dem Launcher zu patchen ist für Leute mit wenig Praxis in sowas die sicherste Variante, aber ewig langsam da völlig überlastet.
> 2. Man kann den Closed Beta > Open Beta Patch auch einzeln runterladen, allerdings sollte man sich genau informieren, wie man diesen Patch dann manuell integriert, ansonsten zerschießt man sich den ganzen Client. Leider gibt es keine offizielle Anleitung, wie das geht.
> ...


wie kann ich den den Client mithilfe von FF runterladen.Wenn ich auf den Dowload klicke,wird er automatisch in den FP-Down.Manager geschoben


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

kessel1993 schrieb:


> wie kann ich den den Client mithilfe von FF runterladen.Wenn ich auf den Dowload klicke,wird er automatisch in den FP-Down.Manager geschoben



Du must den Downloadmanager vorher deinstallieren natürlich und nicht wieder installieren auch wenn dich Fileplanet auffordert, es geht auch ohne.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. August 2009)

meine downloadrate ist voll im keller -.-


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. August 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> meine downloadrate ist voll im keller -.-



Meine ist bestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

Übrigens das Gerücht, dass der Patch jetzt irgendwie noch "deaktiviert" sei oder dergleichen stimmt nicht. Wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat sieht's so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. August 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Meine ist bestens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beim Ncsoft launcher? 
Ich hab da gerademal 19kb/s und versteh nicht wieso vor 2 Tagen warns auch noch 600 kb/s


----------



## Sin (29. August 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Beim Ncsoft launcher?
> Ich hab da gerademal 19kb/s und versteh nicht wieso vor 2 Tagen warns auch noch 600 kb/s



Sei froh, atm bei 5kb/s ^^


----------



## Jelly (29. August 2009)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Übrigens das Gerücht, dass der Patch jetzt irgendwie noch "deaktiviert" sei oder dergleichen stimmt nicht. Wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat sieht's so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Gerücht sondern die meldung die der Launcher von sich gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Beim Ncsoft launcher?
> Ich hab da gerademal 19kb/s und versteh nicht wieso vor 2 Tagen warns auch noch 600 kb/s



Meiner hat wieder bei 7% abgebrochen, jetzt hab ich neu gestartet und ziehe, zumindest im Moment mit 600KB/s! Hoffe mal das ist kein Anzeigebug und hält ne Weile xD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiller44 (29. August 2009)

kann mir pls einer nen link von dem ncsoft launcher geben


----------



## Bexx13 (29. August 2009)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Übrigens das Gerücht, dass der Patch jetzt irgendwie noch "deaktiviert" sei oder dergleichen stimmt nicht. Wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat sieht's so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Clubmaster, berichte doch mal plz, wie du alles gemacht hast!? Client und Patch per Launcher gesogen? Oder torrents und manuell installiert? Bin neugierig, ich glaube du bist der einzige, der dort schon 1.5 stehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte den Client per Launcher gesogen und dann den Patch von einer externen Quelle und manuell installiert. Der Launcher zeigt mir zu Beginn trotzdem noch an, dass er 'nen Update gefunden hat, läd dann aber doch nix runter weil er scheinbar erkennt, dass 1.5 schon installiert ist... *verwirrt ist*


----------



## Magmion (29. August 2009)

TIP: ladet es euch mit torrent runter hat bei mir mit 430kb/s gezogen!


----------



## Rayon (29. August 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> TIP: ladet es euch mit torrent runter hat bei mir mit 430kb/s gezogen!


Den link ein paar Seiten vorher von mir mit 750kb/s (:


----------



## Magmion (29. August 2009)

aber viele haben probleme mit den links von irgendwelchen i-net seiten


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Clubmaster, berichte doch mal plz, wie du alles gemacht hast!? Client und Patch per Launcher gesogen? Oder torrents und manuell installiert? Bin neugierig, ich glaube du bist der einzige, der dort schon 1.5 stehen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab's ganz radikal gemacht. Nachdem abzusehen war, dass eigentlich niemand wirklich mit Sicherheit weiß, wie man mit einem extern geladenen (also nicht mit dem Launcher gezogenen) Patch von OB zu CB updatet, es jedoch viele gab, die sich beim Versuch den ganzen Client zerschossen haben, hab ich mir von Fileplanet den Full Client gezogen (Fileplanet Full Client) 

Zuerst mit dem Fileplanet Downloadmanager, das war ein Fehler, denn der FP-Downloader schrottet die Aion.exe Datei, so das gar nichts ging. Nach ein paar Recherchen den FP-Downloadmanager deinstalliert und das File nochmal normal runtergeladen und dann folgendes:

1. Die komplette alte Aion-Beta Installation UND den NC-Soft Launcher deinstalliert. 
2. Dann das File von Fileplanet entpackt und die (nun, oh Wunder, funktionierende) Aion.exe ausgeführt. Der Rest ging automatisch. 
3. Am Ende hatte ich das, was Du auf dem Screenshot siehst. Ich konnte auch sofort das Spiel starten, hab' mir das nette Introvideo angeschaut und bin dann normal bis zum Login-Screen gekommen. Von da geht's momentan natürlich nicht mehr weiter.

Tips von mir:

1. Vergesst Torrents wenn ihr sowas normalerweise nicht nutzt. Wenn man davon überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, kann die Sache ziemlich kompliziert werden und ist im schlimmsten Falle sogar gefährlich. Das Ganze als Torrent zur Verfügung zu stellen war eine Forderung aus der Community, der NC-Soft nachgekommen ist, optimal oder userfreundlich ist das nicht. 
2. Wenn ihr absolut auf Nummer Sicher gehen wollt und die Closed Beta schon gespielt habt, bleibt beim NC-Soft Launcher, das dauert allerdings und ich sehe nicht, dass sich das bis zum Open Beta Start stark verbessern wird (wenn dann spät nachts oder früh morgens).
3. Wenn ihr den Full Client braucht, vergesst den Launcher erstmal und ladet es bei Fileplanet runter (gibt auch noch irgendwo eine Alternative). Das hat wenigstens ne konstante Downloadrate.


----------



## Lintflas (29. August 2009)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Clubmaster, berichte doch mal plz, wie du alles gemacht hast!? Client und Patch per Launcher gesogen? Oder torrents und manuell installiert? Bin neugierig, ich glaube du bist der einzige, der dort schon 1.5 stehen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das muß ein Bug bei seinem Launcher sein, oder er hat den kompletten 9,1 GB Client installiert.

Der Patch wird erst ab Datum X (Datum weiß ich nicht mehr genau) angewendet. Wenn er bei Euch also noch nicht 1.5 anzeigt, 
dann ist das vollkommen normal.


----------



## Rayon (29. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Der Patch wird erst ab Datum X (Datum weiß ich nicht mehr genau) angewendet. Wenn er bei Euch also noch nicht 1.5 anzeigt,
> dann ist das vollkommen normal.


31.8. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (29. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Das muß ein Bug bei seinem Launcher sein, oder er hat den kompletten 9,1 GB Client installiert.
> 
> Der Patch wird erst ab Datum X (Datum weiß ich nicht mehr genau) angewendet. Wenn er bei Euch also noch nicht 1.5 anzeigt,
> dann ist das vollkommen normal.



Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab nochmal ein wenig rumprobiert, wenn man das Downloadfenster öffnet (mit Doppelklick auf Aion in der Liste), während der Launcher da nach dem Start rumrödelt, sieht man, dass er die Patch-Datei überprüft. Hat er das gemacht, kommt die Meldung "Spielbereit"

Zu deinem letzten Satz: bei Clubmaster steht ja schon 1.5, und der kann sich sogar nen Intro-Video ansehen *auchwill* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube ich saug mir auch mal den kompletten Client.

Bexx


----------



## nekori (29. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Das muß ein Bug bei seinem Launcher sein, oder er hat den kompletten 9,1 GB Client installiert.
> 
> Der Patch wird erst ab Datum X (Datum weiß ich nicht mehr genau) angewendet. Wenn er bei Euch also noch nicht 1.5 anzeigt,
> dann ist das vollkommen normal.



liegt das auch daran:


"lokale version 1.0.2.14"... server version 1.5.0.1

hab den 3gb patch von CB zu OB installiert der war mit 1.5


spiel ist angeblich spielbereit... server sind ja aber noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

Sehe gerade, dass das Problem mit dem Fileplanet Downloader behoben ist. Man kann nun also auch diesen verwenden.


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Das muß ein Bug bei seinem Launcher sein, oder er hat den kompletten 9,1 GB Client installiert.
> 
> Der Patch wird erst ab Datum X (Datum weiß ich nicht mehr genau) angewendet. Wenn er bei Euch also noch nicht 1.5 anzeigt,
> dann ist das vollkommen normal.




Ja, ich muss mich korrigieren. Wenn man einen bereits vorhandenen Client patched, wird der Patch erst später freigeschaltet. Wenn man sich eine frische Installation macht, ist der Patch bereits integriert und man kann sich das Intro ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamaecki (29. August 2009)

bei mir hat es auch geklappt, habe mir die 9,1gB gestern schon über Fileplanet geladen, und heute morgen alles installiert, wunderbar.

@clubmaster,mal eine Frage 
obwohl ich Sprache deutsch eingestellt habe im Launcher und Aion gestartet habe, kam bei mir das Intro auf englisch und der Login Screen, samt Optionen unten auch, wie war das bei dir?
Ich hatte gedacht das auch Deutsche Files in dem Patch waren, oder irre ich mich da?

danke


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> bei mir hat es auch geklappt, habe mir die 9,1gB gestern schon über Fileplanet geladen, und heute morgen alles installiert, wunderbar.
> 
> @clubmaster,mal eine Frage
> obwohl ich Sprache deutsch eingestellt habe im Launcher und Aion gestartet habe, kam bei mir das Intro auf englisch und der Login Screen, samt Optionen unten auch, wie war das bei dir?
> ...



Ja ist bei mir auch so, ich möchte allerdings auch Aion auf englisch haben. Die Sprachen kannst Du über Rechtsklick auf den Aionreiter im Launcher einstellen unter "Properties" oder "Eigenschaften" dann wohl auf Deutsch und dann unter "Language Options". Man scheint da nochwas runterladen zu müssen. EDIT: Hab' mal ein bißchen rumprobiert und ich krieg's gerade nicht auf Deutsch hin. Zumindest die Options im Startscreen von Aion sind alle englisch, egal, was ich vorher einstelle. Video auch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Tjoa, bei 25% wieder Abbruch, und er beginnt wieder nicht mehr mit laden..so langsam stinkts. Extern ziehen kommt nicht in die Tüte, die sollen den beknackten Launcher fixen oO, das ging ja selbst bei Blizzard besser, und dort waren Downloads jedes Mal eine Qual...


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Tjoa, bei 25% wieder Abbruch, und er beginnt wieder nicht mehr mit laden..so langsam stinkts. Extern ziehen kommt nicht in die Tüte, die sollen den beknackten Launcher fixen oO, das ging ja selbst bei Blizzard besser, und dort waren Downloads jedes Mal eine Qual...



Er hat Jehova gesagt! Nein, aber du hast schon recht. zwar hat der Blizzard Downloader Tage gebraucht, aber zumindestens hat er geladen.


----------



## PC-Flo (29. August 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt den Patch von 1.0 auf 1.5 runter geladen.

Die gepackte datei nennt sich "Aion_CBT_OBT_installer" von Torrent.
Was muss ich mit dieser gepackten Datei jetzt genau machen, damit mein Launcher nicht "zerschossen" wird und das Spiel ganz normal auf 1.5 läuft?


----------



## Thunderphönix (29. August 2009)

Und warum steht jetzt bei Clubmaster Local Version 1.5,und bei Server Version 1.5
Bei mir steht noch immer Local Version 1.0,und bei Server Version 1.5


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Und warum steht jetzt bei Clubmaster Local Version 1.5,und bei Server Version 1.5
> Bei mir steht noch immer Local Version 1.0,und bei Server Version 1.5



Jetzt scrolst du etwas nach oben, so cirka 6-7 Beiträge und liest dir durch was Rayon geschrieben hat.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. August 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> TIP: ladet es euch mit torrent runter hat bei mir mit 430kb/s gezogen!


was soll daran ein Tipp sein? viele Leute bei torrent = viel Speed = gut

Viele leute von einer HP herunterladen = nicht gut = server überlastet


----------



## Thunderphönix (29. August 2009)

Ja das dass erst am 31.8 steht hab ich schon gelesen,aber das beantwortet noch immer net meine Frage warum bei dem Clubmaster was anderes steht
lol ich seh grad das sich mein Download bei cirka 33% abgebrochen hat,und da steht dann einfach Spielbereit -.-


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Ja das dass erst am 31.8 steht hab ich schon gelesen,aber das beantwortet noch immer net meine Frage warum bei dem Clubmaster was anderes steht
> lol ich seh grad das sich mein Download bei cirka 33% abgebrochen hat,und da steht dann einfach Spielbereit -.-



Hmm ich sehe es auch grade. Clubmaster, mit wen von NC Soft muss man ins Bett steigen um jetzt schon die Version 1.5 drauf zu haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hmm ich sehe es auch grade. Clubmaster, mit wen von NC Soft muss man ins Bett steigen um jetzt schon die Version 1.5 drauf zu haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie oben schon geschrieben ist es so, dass man 1.5 automatisch drauf hat, wenn man sich den neuen FULL CLIENT installiert (ich denke, das ist genau die Version, die auf allen Aion CDs oder DVDs drauf sein wird). Wer _nur patcht_ ist "gesperrt", weil der patch bis zum 31.08. nicht freigegeben wird. Ist aber völlig wurscht, denn zur Zeit kommt niemand auf irgendwelche Server. Sobald die OB startet wird Eurer Launcher den Patch kurz drüberbügeln und drin seid ihr, sofern ihr den schon geladen habt.


----------



## Yiraja (29. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hmm ich sehe es auch grade. Clubmaster, mit wen von NC Soft muss man ins Bett steigen um jetzt schon die Version 1.5 drauf zu haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm merkwürdig^^


----------



## Tommsen (29. August 2009)

Kann euch auch den Fileplanet Download ans herz legen bei mir lädt der mit max Speed, wenn man erstmal die Warteschleife überwunden hat.


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

Hier gibt's eine Anleitung, wie man den CB > OB Patch installiert, wenn man nicht schon begonnen hat, ihn mit dem NC-Soft Launcher zu laden. Hab's gerade auf nem anderen rechner probiert und es funzt problemlos.

Patchguide CB > OB (auf englisch)


----------



## Trish09 (29. August 2009)

So hab über uTorrent geladen, wenn das fertig is öffnet man die Zip Datei und guckt nach der Setup.exe
Doppelklick darauf, dann öffnet der den Installer des Patches (Sieht so aus als wenn er was entpacken würde tut er aber nich wirklich)
Dort gibt man an wo Aion installiert is, dann immer weiter klicken bis er das dann installiert hat und dann wird am ende der Launcher gestartet, der sagt einem dann das geupdatet wurde und am 31.8 die Server zur verfügung stehen oder so in der art ^^


----------



## Sin (29. August 2009)

Wieder verbingungsabbruch beim launcher ^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wieder verbingungsabbruch beim launcher ^^



beim freund auch der flucht schon in skype rum ist nicht mehr schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wieder verbingungsabbruch beim launcher ^^



Vergiss den Launcher und lad' es extern, Methoden wurden hier ja genug genannt.


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wieder verbingungsabbruch beim launcher ^^



Haha, dein Launcher suckt mal derb! 



Das Blöde....





Meiner auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@oben, sehe ich nicht ein wozu? Die wollen doch das ICH das Spiel kaufe, wenn sowas selbst bei Warhammer funktioniert hat, sollten die es auch hinbekommen. Ich mach mir doch keine extra Arbeit aufgrund der Unfähigkeit anderer.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Haha, dein Launcher suckt mal derb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja er hat gut funktioniert (siehe erste Beiträge in diesen Threat), bis er dann irgendwann unter der Belastung zusammengebrochen ist.


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Naja er hat gut funktioniert (siehe erste Beiträge in diesen Threat), bis er dann irgendwann unter der Belastung zusammengebrochen ist.




Vorhin hatte ich für ca ne halbe Stunde auch 600KB/s bzw ca 430, die 600 waren nur kurz. Danach ist er aber immer weiter runter bis auf 30 und dann wieder Verbindungsabbruch, jetzt läd er garnimmer.


----------



## Sin (29. August 2009)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Vergiss den Launcher und lad' es extern, Methoden wurden hier ja genug genannt.



Ach, ich hab es nicht eilig. Spielen werd ich eh wieder erst am 20.09, also hab ich noch mehr als genug zeit


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ach, ich hab es nicht eilig. Spielen werd ich eh wieder erst am 20.09, also hab ich noch mehr als genug zeit



So siehts aus.


----------



## PC-Flo (29. August 2009)

ähm sobald man über den Launcher 100% des Downloads erreicht hat, hat man die Version 1.5 ja? (bzw. wird diese dann automatisch am 31.08 freigeschalten) 
Und man muss NICHTS weiteres installieren oder sonstiges um die OB spielen zu können?

sehe ich das richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> ähm sobald man über den Launcher 100% des Downloads erreicht hat, hat man die Version 1.5 ja? (bzw. wird diese dann automatisch am 31.08 freigeschalten)
> Und man muss NICHTS weiteres installieren oder sonstiges um die OB spielen zu können?
> 
> sehe ich das richtig?
> ...



Wer weis, vielleicht kommt noch ein update, oder sie stellen fest, dass sie das falsche zum download angeboten haben, also die koreanische version. Dann müsst ihr alle nochmal deinstallieren und anschließend den full client runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (29. August 2009)

Dann würde ich zu den Entwlichern von Aion fahren und allen persönlich in der A**** treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Dann würde ich zu den Entwlichern von Aion fahren und allen persönlich in der A**** treten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist doch alt modisch heutzutage lauft man amok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (29. August 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> das ist doch alt modisch heutzutage lauft man amok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD das is gar net ma so weit hergeholt aber damit macht man au net wirklich scherze ^^ das is ne üble sache ...


----------



## Kafka (29. August 2009)

Bei mir spinnt der Download voll bzw die Zip datei die man bekommt. Hab stunden gewartet bis ich sie geladen hatte, wollt entpacken um zu instalieren und bekomm nur ne fehlermeldung vonwegen Datei hat nen Schaden oder wird nicht erkannt-.- also nochma laden und gucken obs anders wird.....


----------



## teroa (29. August 2009)

naja 9 gb. passt schon sind ja nur knapp 3 stunden...


----------



## Valin dX (29. August 2009)

hab auch nen prob mit nem NCsoft launcher
hab ca 14 mb geladen und musste dann aus machn
wollte gerade wieder starten und er sacht mir das nix download mäßiges da is !
liegt das jetzt daran das 1.5 noch nich frei gegeben ist oder weil der launcher spackt?
danke für die antworten


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Valin schrieb:


> hab auch nen prob mit nem NCsoft launcher
> hab ca 14 mb geladen und musste dann aus machn
> wollte gerade wieder starten und er sacht mir das nix download mäßiges da is !
> liegt das jetzt daran das 1.5 noch nich frei gegeben ist oder weil der launcher spackt?
> danke für die antworten



Weil er überlastet ist. Den Patch kannst du schon komplett downloaden, jedoch wird er erst am 31.08 zur instalation freigegeben.


----------



## Valin dX (29. August 2009)

achso okay das ding is nur das er auch nich mehr anfängt zu laden :/


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Ja, dass ist leider normal. Versuch es am besten extern. Hier wurden schon viele Links gepostet wo es den Client und/oder Patch runterzuladen gibt.


----------



## Snikas (29. August 2009)

ich hab en problem -.-
hab den patch gesaugt beim nc launcher 
so und jetzt wenn ihr rechtsklick auf aion macht dann eigenschaften steht bei mir lokale version :1.0.2.14 server version 1.5.0.1
ich kann auch nix mehr saugen hab ich den jetzt oder wie is das jetzt ?


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Snikas schrieb:


> ich hab en problem -.-
> hab den patch gesaugt beim nc launcher
> so und jetzt wenn ihr rechtsklick auf aion macht dann eigenschaften steht bei mir lokale version :1.0.2.14 server version 1.5.0.1
> ich kann auch nix mehr saugen hab ich den jetzt oder wie is das jetzt ?



Eine Seite vorblättern und den ersten Beitrag durchlesen bitte.


----------



## _flo93_ (29. August 2009)

meine zip datei is auch beschädigt.... hab grad mal 8 stunden geladen und dann is die datei schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

hab auf aionsource rum gelesen und gelesen das man nich vor dem 31 updaten oder patchen oder installeiren sollte k.a was weil da fehler undso aufstehen laut den theoretiker


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> hab auf aionsource rum gelesen und gelesen das man nich vor dem 31 updaten oder patchen oder installeiren sollte k.a was weil da fehler undso aufstehen laut den theoretiker



Wenn man das Spiel start. Wobei das hier nur alles graue Theorie ist. Was sicher ist, dass sich der Launcher aufhängen wird und dann meinen noch einige, dass dann die Aion Datei beschädigt ist. Darum ist auch bei den Leuten die den Patch über den Launcher gezogen haben immer noch die 1.0 Version drauf.


----------



## PC-Flo (29. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Was sicher ist, dass sich der Launcher aufhängen wird und dann meinen noch einige, dass dann die Aion Datei beschädigt ist. Darum ist auch bei den Leuten die den Patch über den Launcher gezogen haben immer noch die 1.0 Version drauf.



Aber am 31.8 wird der Patch 1.5 freigeschalten und alle die nach dem updaten von 1.0 auf 1.5 immer noch die alte Version angezeigt bekommen wird dann die neue (1.5) angezeigt. 
So habe ich das verstanden und so glaube ich das jetzt auch mal. 
Hab den Patch zwar schon extern runter geladen, aber da ich mich mit dem Zeug nicht gut auskenne sauge ich den Patch lieber ein zweites Mal und jetzt über den Launcher...^^


----------



## PC-Flo (29. August 2009)

hätte mal eine andere Frage, die glaube ich nur Beta-Tester beantworten können.

Ich muss gestehen ich habe bisher noch kein Onlinespiel von NC Soft gezockt, daher kann ich die Entwlickler sehr schlecht einschätzen.

Aber, wenn die Download-Server schon alle Minuten überlastet sind und zusammen brechen wie wird es dann mit den Live Servern?
Wird/Hat man lange Warteschleifen bis man sich überhaupt in Spiel einloggen kann, weil die Loginserver zu überfüllt sind?
Und wie siehts dann mit den eigentlichen Servern aus? 
Laggen soll es in Aion nicht, was man so hört... auch die Ladezeiten sollen extrem gering sein...

Ist das mit den Download-Servern eine Ausnahme von NC Soft oder dürfen wir uns an lange Wartezeiten und viel Ärger mit den Servern von Aion gewöhnen?

*Entschuldigung für den Doppelpost


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Ja, die login Server hmmmm. Also die werden zusammenbrechen und zwar gnadenlos. Das ist allerdings keine Ausnahme. Kein Spiel hält so einen großen Ansturm aus, ist in WoW und WAR auch nicht anderes gewesen. Warteschlange hängt dann immer von den eigentlichen Servern ab, aber der erste Schritt ist das Einlogen.


----------



## Lintflas (29. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ja, die login Server hmmmm. Also die werden zusammenbrechen und zwar gnadenlos. Das ist allerdings keine Ausnahme. Kein Spiel hält so einen großen Ansturm aus, ist in WoW und WAR auch nicht anderes gewesen. Warteschlange hängt dann immer von den eigentlichen Servern ab, aber der erste Schritt ist das Einlogen.



Ja... und? Sowas gehört zum Lauch eines MMORPGs nunmal dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Login-Server werden mit Sicherheit NICHT zusammenbrechen. Es wird vielleicht zu Warteschlangen von 1-10 Minuten kommen, aber das werden wir schon überleben.


Eure Sorgen möchte ich haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ja... und? Sowas gehört zum Lauch eines MMORPGs nunmal dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bins gewohnt. Ich war bei jeden WoW Addon Release dabei und auch beim Start (wuhu zwei Tage warten bis der Acc erstelt war). Ich habe den WAR Release und den Aoc Release miterlebt. Die einzige problemlose Eröffnung war die von Lotro. Naja, ich habe noch 10 Tage Semseterferien zum Release Zeitpunkt, also werde ich mich wegen der parr Stunden nicht ärgern.


----------



## Kafka (29. August 2009)

so ich bin jetzt bei 55% beim zweiten Versuch die Zip datei zu laden. Wenn die dann wieder nicht geht dreh ich durch xD


----------



## Dellamorte (29. August 2009)

Hast du es gut, ich hab beim Start erstmal Nachtschicht und keinem Urlaub oder Überstunden mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Hast du es gut, ich hab beim Start erstmal Nachtschicht und keinem Urlaub oder Überstunden mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also spielst du es jetzt doch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Executer77 (29. August 2009)

wahnsinn ich saug mit 1kb/sek owohl ich ne 6000er leitung hab oder auch noch mehr ka...
naja gut sind ja nur noch 500 stunden ich lass mein pc einfach 20 tage laufen und schwupp schon
is des verkackte update fertig wie ein blitz!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ja ne ich hoff der legt mal noch nen kleinen zahn zu sonst kann ich des vergessen
edit: 2kb/sek es wird es wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (29. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich bins gewohnt. Ich war bei jeden WoW Addon Release dabei und auch beim Start (wuhu zwei Tage warten bis der Acc erstelt war). Ich habe den WAR Release und den Aoc Release miterlebt. Die einzige problemlose Eröffnung war die von Lotro. Naja, ich habe noch 10 Tage Semseterferien zum Release Zeitpunkt, also werde ich mich wegen der parr Stunden nicht ärgern.



Bei WAR kann ich das nicht beurteilen, da ich es nicht gespielt habe, aber bei AoC, Lotro und WoW hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit den Login-Servern.
Ich bin jedenfalls davon überzeugt, daß es bei Aion glimpflich verlaufen wird, da NCSoft durch den Release in China einen großen Erfahrungsvorsprung hat.

Die werden das Kind schon schaukeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (29. August 2009)

mit dem luncher zieh ichs mit ganzen 2 kb!
wow xD


----------



## Lintflas (29. August 2009)

Executer77 schrieb:


> wahnsinn ich saug mit 1kb/sek owohl ich ne 6000er leitung hab oder auch noch mehr ka...
> naja gut sind ja nur noch 500 stunden ich lass mein pc einfach 20 tage laufen und schwupp schon
> is des verkackte update fertig wie ein blitz!!
> 
> ...



Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe auch eine 6000er Leitung und bei mir lief der Download gestern ab ca 23 Uhr mit 300-600 Kb/s.

Je später die Stunde umso schneller läuft der Download weil der Traffic niedriger ist. Lass den Launcher einfach über Nacht laufen.


----------



## Norjena (29. August 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> mit dem luncher zieh ichs mit ganzen 2 kb!
> wow xD



Damit, bist du 2 KB/s schneller als ich...denn meiner zieht garnimmer.


----------



## Executer77 (29. August 2009)

ja kann ich mal versuchen, grad lad ich auch noch was anderes runter aber schneller als 8-12kb/sek wars noch nich.
wenn ich mir diese preorder geholt hab und damit den ncsoft account aktiviert hab dann kann man doch schon ?5? tage früher 
anfangen soweit ich weis, nur wie komm ich dazu und an welchem punkt muss ich mir dann die vollversion kaufen?
die wirds ja erst am 25. in den läden geben... is mein account bis dahin dann aktiviert und ab da muss ich nen neuen
key aus der vollversion eingeben odewr wie? ist irgendwie alles nich so recht durchschaubar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (29. August 2009)

Und ich bin endlich mit ziehen bei Fileplanet fertig und dann gehts nich installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. August 2009)

Executer77 schrieb:


> ja kann ich mal versuchen, grad lad ich auch noch was anderes runter aber schneller als 8-12kb/sek wars noch nich.
> wenn ich mir diese preorder geholt hab und damit den ncsoft account aktiviert hab dann kann man doch schon ?5? tage früher
> anfangen soweit ich weis, nur wie komm ich dazu und an welchem punkt muss ich mir dann die vollversion kaufen?
> die wirds ja erst am 25. in den läden geben... is mein account bis dahin dann aktiviert und ab da muss ich nen neuen
> ...



Die Antwort hier ist ja. Der Pre Order Key läuft bis zum 25.09. Du besitzt also einen NC Soft Account auf dem dieser Key mit deinen Chars gespeichert ist. Diesen Account erweiterst du dann. Verhält sich so ähnlich wie mit den WoW Addons. Wenn du Spielen möchtest musst du erst den neuen Key eingeben.


----------



## Executer77 (29. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Die Antwort hier ist ja. Der Pre Order Key läuft bis zum 25.09. Du besitzt also einen NC Soft Account auf dem dieser Key mit deinen Chars gespeichert ist. Diesen Account erweiterst du dann. Verhält sich so ähnlich wie mit den WoW Addons. Wenn du Spielen möchtest musst du erst den neuen Key eingeben.



ah verstehe danke!


----------



## Kafka (30. August 2009)

So gleich hab ich den Kram zum zweiten mal geladen drückt mir ma die Gaumen das die Zip Datei diema nicht rum zickt xD


----------



## Sin (30. August 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> So gleich hab ich den Kram zum zweiten mal geladen drückt mir ma die Gaumen das die Zip Datei diema nicht rum zickt xD



alle guten dinge sind 3 :-P


----------



## Kafka (30. August 2009)

ich hoff ma nicht, das dauert dann wieder 6 stunden xD


----------



## Kafka (30. August 2009)

Jeha es hat geklappt nur dauert das Entpacken auch wieder bissal über ne Stunde xD


----------



## Sin (30. August 2009)

und in 59 minuten dann: Unknown error 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (30. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> 9GB? Oo, dann muss ja sogar noch ein paar alte Sachen löschen damit Platz ist...hmpf ich hätts auf die Wow Partition klatschen sollen, da könnt ich guten Gewissens über 15GB freigeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bau dir einfach ein Raid mit 2x Raidplatten, dann hast genug Platz für Aion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (30. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Bau dir einfach ein Raid mit 2x Raidplatten, dann hast genug Platz für Aion.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vom prinzip her, reicht auch n usb stick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valin dX (30. August 2009)

yay er läd 1.5 bei mir wieder mitm launcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es schwankt zz. zwischen 18 und 30 kb/s , 2 tage durchsaugen und feddisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (30. August 2009)

Valin schrieb:


> yay er läd 1.5 bei mir wieder mitm launcher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gz^^ warum lädste net von fileplanet hat nich ma ne stunde gedauert über nacht


----------



## Fredez (30. August 2009)

oder torrent, hat 80 minuten gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (30. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Bau dir einfach ein Raid mit 2x Raidplatten, dann hast genug Platz für Aion.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab den ganzen alten Mist wie Wow, Herr der Ringe, Warhammer, Hellgate London und paar andere Spiele gelöscht die ich eh nimmer spiele, sind wieder über 80GB frei...also kauf ich keine neue Platte.

An die 2 oben, manche wollen einfach nicht mit externen Käse rummachen, ich zieh es auch nicht über Torrent oder sonstwas, entweder es geht über den Launcher oder sie haben einen Account weniger.


----------



## Dessertdog (30. August 2009)

350 kb/s mit Nc Launcher um die Uhrzeit!!
Bleibt mir ja weg ihr bösen Hunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Angegebene Dauer 2 Stunden bei 9%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (30. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> An die 2 oben, manche wollen einfach nicht mit externen Käse rummachen, ich zieh es auch nicht über Torrent oder sonstwas, entweder es geht über den Launcher oder sie haben einen Account weniger.



manche ? redeste von dir ? joah was solls ne ich zwing keinen aber fp war nur ma die schnellere variante ich hatte kein bock
2 tage an dem patch zu laden.


----------



## Thunderphönix (30. August 2009)

Also ich versteh den Launcher net mehr....
Gestern stand die ganze Zeit da Spielbereit und blabla...hatte unzählige Mal auf Update geklickt,war aber anscheinend fertig....
Heute Start ich wiedermal den Launcher klick auf Update,und siehe da er lädt wieder 

10-20 KB/Sek. 
33%. 
1020 MB/3038,7 MB


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

Ich mache mir hier gar keinen Streß mehr. ich warte jetzt einfach bis zum Dienstag, wenn er bis dahin noch nicht von 1.0 auf 1.5 umgestelt hat, dann zieh ich es mir nochmal extern.


----------



## Dessertdog (30. August 2009)

Oh mann ihr seid nicht fern geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur 17 kb/s wieder... Und jetzt neuer Verbindungsversuch!! xD


----------



## mayfee82 (30. August 2009)

hallo ihr lieben =)

habe nach ein paar versuchen mit dem launcher es aufgegeben da es bei mir net funtioniert.da treten nur probleme auf oder ist einfach zu langsam.
lade jetzt gerade den client von fileplanet und wollte fragen ob das normal ist,das der seit 9 uhr bei 330kb lädt?bin jetzt bei 25 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dessertdog (30. August 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben =)
> 
> habe nach ein paar versuchen mit dem launcher es aufgegeben da es bei mir net funtioniert.da treten nur probleme auf oder ist einfach zu langsam.
> lade jetzt gerade den client von fileplanet und wollte fragen ob das normal ist,das der seit 9 uhr bei 330kb lädt?bin jetzt bei 25 %
> ...



Ich glaub  schon das das recht gut ist.
Ich hatte gestern nur um die 150kb und das um 1 Uhr in der Früh wo es ja eigentlich am schnellsten geht...


----------



## mayfee82 (30. August 2009)

ui dann hab ich es ja etwas besser
bin mal gespannt ob da auch noch probleme auftauchen.wenn ja dann drehe ich durch.versuche schon seit 2 tagen erfolgreich diesen scheiss runter zu laden.naja abwarten und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dessertdog (30. August 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> ui dann hab ich es ja etwas besser
> bin mal gespannt ob da auch noch probleme auftauchen.wenn ja dann drehe ich durch.versuche schon seit 2 tagen erfolgreich diesen scheiss runter zu laden.naja abwarten und tee trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na ja ich hoffe das es bei mir spätestens morgen Früh mit Launcher endlich fertig ist und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (30. August 2009)

Frag mich wieso sich Leute aufregen die mit über 100KB/Sek saugen,ich muss mich mit 15 KB/Sek. zufrieden geben.


----------



## mayfee82 (30. August 2009)

ohje das du dich damit zufrieden gibts ist wundert mich.die gedult hätte ich nicht.hatte noch nie probleme mit saugen aber das was hier abgeht ist für mich unverständlich aber man muss sich damit abfinden und das beste daraus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dessertdog (30. August 2009)

Aber wie soll das dann weiter gehen wenn das Spiel draußen ist?
Soll man da auch 2 Tage lang nen neuen Patch mit 20kb/s laden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

Ist doch nichts ungewöhnliches. Bei WoW saugst du auch über Wochen im Hintergrund den nächsten Patch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich denke sie werden hier noch was tun.


----------



## Dessertdog (30. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ist doch nichts ungewöhnliches. Bei WoW saugst du auch über Wochen im Hintergrund den nächsten Patch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na ja ok, eig wollt ich WoW nicht ansprechen, aber sie müssen etwas dagegen tun..
Aber Ist wahrscheinlich die Community größer als erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (30. August 2009)

Saugt den Patch halt extern ... 
Ich hab meinen von hier:

http://www.nightmaresls.com/Aion_CBT_OBT_installer.zip


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (30. August 2009)

hmmm, bei euch auch so seltsam die taste zum einloggen drücken halb in der leiste wo mans passwort eingeben muss drinnen?


----------



## Thunderphönix (30. August 2009)

Ja der ''Ok'' Button ist so halb in der Leiste drinnen


----------



## Sanji2k3 (30. August 2009)

Was mich ein wenig wundert war die Nachricht am ende "...wird am 31.8. aufgespielt"

und die anzeige der lokalen Version mit nachwievor 1.0.2 aber Serverversion 1.5....


----------



## Jagtus (30. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig wundert war die Nachricht am ende "...wird am 31.8. aufgespielt"
> 
> und die anzeige der lokalen Version mit nachwievor 1.0.2 aber Serverversion 1.5....


das ist normal wenn du vom cbt auf den ob client updatest wenn server dann laufen oder der 31 ist wird der letzte schritt das zusammen fügen der daten an den richtigen platz durch geführt.Nur die den kompletten client gesaugt und installiert haben haben in beiden 1.5.0.1 stehen


----------



## Valin dX (30. August 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> gz^^ warum lädste net von fileplanet hat nich ma ne stunde gedauert über nacht



hatte keinelust mich da anzumelden 
btw der hat noch richtig losgelegt mit 700 kb/s bäm jetzhab ichs auch xD


----------



## Sanji2k3 (30. August 2009)

...und auch hier noch mal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (30. August 2009)

juhu aus irgend einem grund saugt der launcher jetzt mit 70 KB/sek.

1214.7 MB/3038.7 MB
40%


----------



## PC-Flo (30. August 2009)

möcht mir über Fileplanet den kompletten Launcher nochmal runterladen (9G ist es egal ob ich da den "West Coast - USA", International Preferred Server" oder "East Coast - USA" nehme?


----------



## Norjena (30. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> möcht mir über Fileplanet den kompletten Launcher nochmal runterladen (9G ist es egal ob ich da den "West Coast - USA", International Preferred Server" oder "East Coast - USA" nehme?



Also Westcoast dürfte näher stehen^^ nimm mal den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kafka (30. August 2009)

Öhm irrt mich das oder ist Buffed sehr WoW fixiert? Ich mein hier wird jeder kleine Fitzelkram der WoW betrifft gleich dick und fett in die News gepackt aber da steht kein wort von der Open Beta von AION!


----------



## Trish09 (30. August 2009)

Open beta wurde auch erwähnt vor nen paar tagen


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Öhm irrt mich das oder ist Buffed sehr WoW fixiert? Ich mein hier wird jeder kleine Fitzelkram der WoW betrifft gleich dick und fett in die News gepackt aber da steht kein wort von der Open Beta von AION!



Und natürlich ist Buffed WoW fixiert. WoW = immer noch die größte Einnahmequelle und WoW = Der Grund warum es buffed überhaupt gibt. mit Blasc hat alles angefangen, was damals eine WoW Datenbank only war. dann hat man das zu einer Community Seite ausgeweitet und weitere Spiele geaddet.


----------



## Thunderphönix (30. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Und natürlich ist Buffed WoW fixiert. WoW = immer noch die größte Einnahmequelle und WoW = Der Grund warum es buffed überhaupt gibt. mit Blasc hat alles angefangen, was damals eine WoW Datenbank only war. dann hat man das zu einer Community Seite ausgeweitet und weitere Spiele geaddet.



vollkommen richtig !


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2009)

Jep und deswegen sind etwa 80% der Buffed User auch WoW Spieler und genau deswegen sollte man sehr vorsichtig damit umgehen, was man hier über Spiele liest, die NICHT WoW sind. Sehr hoher Fanboy Faktor, die nichts lieber tun als andere Spiele in den Dreck zu ziehen und sich dafür auch gern mal als Fanboys von anderen Spielen ausgeben.

Wenn ich Fakten will geh ich auf Seiten, die sich auf Aion spezialisiert haben. Buffed ist mehr son Unterhaltungsprogramm und es führt mir täglich vor Augen "So willst du niemals werden" und zeigt mir den Verfall der deutschen Jugend durch das Internet !


----------



## Symatry (30. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Jep und deswegen sind etwa 80% der Buffed User auch WoW Spieler und genau deswegen sollte man sehr vorsichtig damit umgehen, was man hier über Spiele liest, die NICHT WoW sind. Sehr hoher Fanboy Faktor, die nichts lieber tun als andere Spiele in den Dreck zu ziehen und sich dafür auch gern mal als Fanboys von anderen Spielen ausgeben.
> 
> Wenn ich Fakten will geh ich auf Seiten, die sich auf Aion spezialisiert haben. Buffed ist mehr son Unterhaltungsprogramm und es führt mir täglich vor Augen "So willst du niemals werden" und zeigt mir den Verfall der deutschen Jugend durch das Internet !


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn ich Fakten will geh ich auf Seiten, die sich auf Aion spezialisiert haben. Buffed ist mehr son Unterhaltungsprogramm und es führt mir täglich vor Augen "So willst du niemals werden" und zeigt mir den Verfall der deutschen Jugend durch das Internet !



Erinner mich nicht an den Verfall der deutschen Jugend. Ich meine ich bin mit meinen 20 Jahren noch sehr jung, aber wenn ich mir die Generation unter mir angucke .... ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## Norjena (30. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Erinner mich nicht an den Verfall der deutschen Jugend. Ich meine ich bin mit meinen 20 Jahren noch sehr jung, aber wenn ich mir die Generation unter mir angucke .... ich könnte kotzen.



Wahre Worte, bin ebenfalls "erst" 20, aber was da so nachwächst...da scheint Hopfen und Malz verloren.

Der Angriff der HipHop Jugend, begonnen, er hat.


----------



## Kafka (30. August 2009)

Greift zu den Waffen wir müssen mit Grindcore zurück schlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Der Angriff der HipHop Jugend, begonnen, er hat.



Nicht nur. Also ich persöhnlich fand es im Alter von 16 Jahren nicht lustig 10 jährige mit meinen Mofa um den See zu jagen.


----------



## Norjena (30. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nicht nur. Also ich persöhnlich fand es im Alter von 16 Jahren nicht lustig 10 jährige mit meinen Mofa um den See zu jagen.



Und mit 11 schon die ersten Büsche als Nachtqautier im Vollsuff zu testen.


----------



## Kafka (30. August 2009)

Naja ich find ja die 14 jährigen schlimmer die schon 1 kind haben und schon wieder schwanger sind xD


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja ich find ja die 14 jährigen schlimmer die schon 1 kind haben und schon wieder schwanger sind xD



Hach ja .... mit 14 da war noch alles neu ... gut das mich meine Eltern aufgeklärt haben (schon im Alter von neun ... was haben die sich da wohl grade gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). wenn ich mir allerdings die Kinder anschaue und mit 14 ist man noch ein Kind, dann frage ich mich, was genau haben die Eltern eigentlich noch alles versäumt ihnen beizubringen? ....

Erm ja off topic ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (30. August 2009)

Nurnoch 49% zu saugen


----------



## refra (30. August 2009)

So habe es mal über die Nacht gesogen da gabs etwa 200 kb/s^^
Heut am Morgen (11 Uhr xD) aufgestanden und mal nachgeschaut...39% okay dachte ich heute wirds wohl fertig...
Habs noch etwas laufen lassen und um 12 wars schon fertig(komischerweise)....sagt ist zum spielen bereit klicke ich natürlich mal auf spielen drauf.
Darauf öffnet sich ein Fenster vom I-net (Explorer obwohl ich Firefox benutze)..
Aion startet natürlich auch dann:
Error
This program is unavailable in your country.

Heisst das jetzt das die OB in der Schweiz ned geht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG refra


----------



## Valin dX (30. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Erinner mich nicht an den Verfall der deutschen Jugend. Ich meine ich bin mit meinen 20 Jahren noch sehr jung, aber wenn ich mir die Generation unter mir angucke .... ich könnte kotzen.



ja das denk ich mir auch bin 18 und hatte leztens meine Klassenlehrerin der Grundschule getroffen 
und sie meinte wir waren im vergleich ihrer jetzigen klasse wahre engel(ja wir waren auch ne komische klasse :/ , ich war zum glück nie daran beteiligt gewesen)

bäck zu topik: 
7 tage dann startet open beta und die sagen imma noch nich wo man den key dafür her bekommt


----------



## Kafka (30. August 2009)

dat mit dem Zugang würde mich auch ma interessieren. Kann man sich dann einfach für die OB einloggen wenn man nen ACC auf der Hauptseite hat oder werden dafür noch extra Keys vergeben?


----------



## Aserin (30. August 2009)

Mh ich habe mir eben versucht den NCsoft Launcher zu saugen auch über die offizielle HP aber der setup stürtzt immer direkt ab.
Weiss einer woran das liegt?


----------



## Kafka (30. August 2009)

so hab ein neues Problem. Der Launcher will mich auf DirectX 10 updaten (laufe noch über XP da ich Vista nicht mag) aber da tut sich nix bzw es läd nix -.-


----------



## Kal-Chan (30. August 2009)

eine frage, 

wie sehe ich denn, ob ich schon 1.5 habe oder nicht? weil wenn ich den luncher öffne, tut sich nichts und es steht, das es spielbereit sein soll (es kommt nur ne fehlermeldung).

unter eigenschaften konnte ich auserdem das hier entdecken:

Lokale Version:
1.0.2.14       

Server Version:
1.5.0.1

habe ich jetzt immernoch 1.0? wenn ja, wie kann ich denn 1.5 mit dem launcher laden?

danke

LG

Kalusha


----------



## SeyitAbi (30. August 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> so hab ein neues Problem. Der Launcher will mich auf DirectX 10 updaten (laufe noch über XP da ich Vista nicht mag) aber da tut sich nix bzw es läd nix -.-



So jetzt gehts ja wieder^^
Falls noch einer das gleiche Problem hat, schaut hier im Forum unter "Aion Gameguard Guides" nach, da steht ne Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

Kal-Chan schrieb:


> eine frage,
> 
> wie sehe ich denn, ob ich schon 1.5 habe oder nicht? weil wenn ich den luncher öffne, tut sich nichts und es steht, das es spielbereit sein soll (es kommt nur ne fehlermeldung).
> 
> ...



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...1169&st=280  Zweiter Beitrag


----------



## Thunderphönix (31. August 2009)

Endlich fertig gesaugt nun hab ich auch

Local Version 1.5
Server Version 1.5


----------



## Dessertdog (31. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Endlich fertig gesaugt nun hab ich auch
> 
> Local Version 1.5
> Server Version 1.5


Glückwunsch, du hast es dir auch verdient^^


----------



## travisbarker (31. August 2009)

Hi!
Folgendes konnte ich nun in meinen NCLauncher erkennen! Ich hatte vorher keinen NCLauncher und auch kein AION drauf. Nu hab ich so'nen Pre Order Key und wollte mir AION installieren, also bei NCSoft eingeloggt und kräftig den Clienten am ziehen! Im Launcher hab ich jetzt aber zweimal AION stehen. An erster Stelle AION (North America), da muss ich aber zu sagen das er noch am downloaden ist ( 5807,7 M und an zweiter Stelle habe ich nur AION stehen was aber anscheinend fertig ist da ich das Spiel starten kann und bis zum Log in Screen komme. 
Wenn ich jetzt mit der Maus über den NCSoft Ordner gehe ist der Ordner 13,1 GB gross.

Geh ich jetzt richtig in der Annahme das ich das EU AION fertig habe und theoretisch den AION (North America) download beenden kann oder sollte ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und weiter laufen lassen?


----------



## Sin (31. August 2009)

klick aion mal an, du hast dann neben dem namen so n kleines Dreieck, da guckst du unter eigenschaften und schaust dir die versionen an. Beides müsste bei 1.5.0.1 stehen.


----------



## travisbarker (31. August 2009)

ARGH!

Komme eben von der Schule wieder und mein PC hatte sich wohl in meiner Abwesenheit neugestartet, naja, jedenfalls sieht es jetzt so aus das im Launcher das AION (North America) nicht mehr angezeigt wird und nur noch AION an einziger Stelle steht. Und lokale Version hab ich 1.02.14 und Server hab ich 1.5.0.1 aber da hab ich ja hier im Thread gelesen das dies erst am 31. 08 aktaulisiert wird, mhmm, der ist ja heute aber unter lokale hab ich noch immer 1.02.14 stehen!

Und nu hat sich noch ein Fehler eingeschlichen " Asynchronous operation already running" nachdem ich auf reparieren ging...

EDIT: Hab den Fehler gefunden, der 1.5 Patch war nicht ganz drauf, über den Launcher wird jetzt der Rest geladen.


----------



## Kizna (31. August 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Und nu hat sich noch ein Fehler eingeschlichen " Asynchronous operation already running" nachdem ich auf reparieren ging...



hmm also da müsste nun 1.5 stehen. Ich habe erstmal die EU Version aktualisiert und da lief es problemlos. Danach habe ich zur Sicherheit noch die US Version aktualisiert und da hatte ich den gleichen Fehler. PC restarted und er war weg, also der fehler nicht die Version  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## travisbarker (31. August 2009)

Hatte ja eben meinen Beitrag editiert das halt der Patch nicht ganz drauf war....den rest lädt er nun und natürlich hoffe ich das läuft jetzt erstmal so weiter mit meinen 38 kb/s und eigentlich sollte es dann bis zum 6ten auch fertig sein wenn alles gut geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valin dX (31. August 2009)

yay endlich installt jetze nur noch warten :/

bei mir hats auch geholfen nen stecker vom router mal zu ziehn , dann bekommt man ne neue ip zugewiesen
und dann KANN es sein das es evtl schneller läuft

nur mal sonne frage am rande : kann man mit dem client den man jetze saugt dann auch die vollversion zocken?


----------



## Legitor (31. August 2009)

Ich hab folgenden Fehler:

Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Patch List


Kann es sein das der Patchserver down is???


----------



## Bedzi (31. August 2009)

Legitor schrieb:


> Ich hab folgenden Fehler:
> 
> Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):
> 
> ...



nein,bei mir geht noch,wenn du den ncsoft luncher meinst.


----------



## Enrico300 (31. August 2009)

Bei mir steht auch Fehler  da,der selbe!!
Was kann man da machen?


----------



## Dellamorte (31. August 2009)

Also bei mir geht der Launcher auch mal wieder nicht mehr. 
Bleibt schon bei starten ewig hängen und Aion Updatet auch nicht mehr, will immer erst installiert werden und dann hängt der Updater bei 0,00 nix^^
Gestern war ich bei ca 4G was gezogen war bevor ich auf die Arbeit ging. sehr strange das ganze


----------



## Kizna (31. August 2009)

Ja, der Launcher hat heute seinen subjektiven Tiefpunkt erreicht. Einmal möchte er gar nicht starten und dann hängt er sich wieder auf. Puuuh also ich bin ja optimistischer Natur, aber wenn NCsoft da nicht noch etwas vor dem Start dreht, könnte dies schnel zu einen Eigentor werden.


----------



## Kafka (31. August 2009)

Ich bin davon überzeugt das NCsoft spätestens zum Release alles ordnungsgemäss laufen hat, da ich einfach glaube das die nich risskieren das AION die Kunden sofort abschreckt weil nix geht^^


----------



## Kizna (31. August 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich bin davon überzeugt das NCsoft spätestens zum Release alles ordnungsgemäss laufen hat, da ich einfach glaube das die nich risskieren das AION die Kunden sofort abschreckt weil nix geht^^



Anzunehmen und auch zu hoffen.


----------



## Kafka (31. August 2009)

NCsoft ist ja nicht blind und hat ja gesehen wie andere Games geendet sind. Ausserdem machen die ja nu nicht erst seit gestern mmos (siehe GW) also besteht ansich keinerlei grund zur Sorge das die da mist bauen^^


----------



## Kizna (31. August 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> NCsoft ist ja nicht blind und hat ja gesehen wie andere Games geendet sind. Ausserdem machen die ja nu nicht erst seit gestern mmos (siehe GW) also besteht ansich keinerlei grund zur Sorge das die da mist bauen^^



Ach du, ich habe zum Release noch 10 Tage frei, vondaher mache ich mir hier gar keine Sorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xell1980 (31. August 2009)

ich hab das ganze über torrent runtergeladen...aber wie öffne ich die datei? geht das im torrent? bin verwirrt


----------



## Kafka (31. August 2009)

ich dreh langsam durch, die Woche soll rum gehen und ich will nen obkey haben mir juckts in den Fingern xD


----------



## Kafka (31. August 2009)

Über Torrent is es auch ne Zip Datei wa? die musste natürlich erst entpacken und dann die Setupdatei suchen^^


----------



## mayfee82 (31. August 2009)

naja habe auch öfters versucht über dem launcher zu installieren und immer nur probleme gehabt.dann hatte ich auf seite 13 was gelesen wie man das genau macht über fileplanet und kann das nur empfehlen.keine zickerein damit gehabt.kann es aber verstehen das die leute es lieber bei launcher belassen.hatte auch erst so gedacht aber will kein riskiko eingehen,daher hab ich mich umentschieden.hoffe natürlich für alle die es über launcher machen,das alles zum 06.09. alles sauber abläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xell1980 (31. August 2009)

ne das ist leider kein zip...sondern eine "unbekannte datei" das ist ja das problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (31. August 2009)

Ach ja wenn ihr über den Launcher downloadet immer den Launcher als Adminstrator öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte alles fertig und wollte es ma versuchen aber es gab immer nen Error...
Dann aber als Adminstrator gemacht und jetzt gehts

MfG refra


----------



## Aserin (31. August 2009)

Bin am saugen über Bit torrent. der Wixxer sagt mir das das noch 3T dauern soll und lädt aus unverständlichen gründen auch nur mit 35 KB/s runter -.- ich freu mich jetzt schon wenn ich zum 5.9 da sitze. BITTE DIE LETZTEN 10% wirst du doch noch schaffen -.-


----------



## SireS (31. August 2009)

Ich bin soooo trauritsch, alle saugen erfolgreich ihr Aion, bei mir lässt sich nicht mal der NCsoft-Launcher installieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=121433


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. August 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Ich bin soooo trauritsch, alle saugen erfolgreich ihr Aion, bei mir lässt sich nicht mal der NCsoft-Launcher installieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



versuchs auch gerade zu installieren...
nur noch 8000 Stunden! w00t xD


----------



## Dessertdog (31. August 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> versuchs auch gerade zu installieren...
> nur noch 8000 Stunden! w00t xD


Warte nur, lass es laufen.
Je später es wird desto schneller gehts...

Vielleicht is er dann sogar fertig wenn du glück hat, wenn du ihn über Nacht rennen lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(höchstens nach 2 Nächten hast dus dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. August 2009)

Dessertdog schrieb:


> Warte nur, lass es laufen.
> Je später es wird desto schneller gehts...
> 
> Vielleicht is er dann sogar fertig wenn du glück hat, wenn du ihn über Nacht rennen lässt
> ...



jap ich weis... weil die meisten den pc nicht laufen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dessertdog (31. August 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> jap ich weis... weil die meisten den pc nicht laufen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann hoff ich mal für dich das es wenige sind die das machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. August 2009)

Dessertdog schrieb:


> Na dann hoff ich mal für dich das es wenige sind die das machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ty und... geht ja jetzt schon ungelogen 100x besser...
von 7 auf 700kb/sec raufgeschossen xD


----------



## Sin (31. August 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> ty und... geht ja jetzt schon ungelogen 100x besser...
> von 7 auf 700kb/sec raufgeschossen xD



Bei mir ist er abends auch hochgeschossen und hat das dingen über nacht fertig geladen.


----------



## Norjena (31. August 2009)

Ich kann seid 3 Stunden wenigstens mal wieder laden...war bei 8% vorhin, jetzt immerhin 14%, Geschwindigkeit bleibt mit 22-28KB/s recht stabil, wenn auch sehr mager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, hoffe das es gegen später noch etwas hochschießt.


----------



## alene85 (31. August 2009)

Ich hoffe mal es gibt noch keinen thread dazu aber wist ihr ob die open beta auch auf windows 7 laufen wird wegen gameguard meine ich ?!


----------



## Norjena (31. August 2009)

alene85 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal es gibt noch keinen thread dazu aber wist ihr ob die open beta auch auf windows 7 laufen wird wegen gameguard meine ich ?!



Ich glaube es gab vor ein paar Tagen mal einen Thread mit Windows 7 und Open Beta, schau mal auf Seite 2 oder vieleicht auch 3, weiß grade nicht wo, eventuell SuFu nach Win7, wurde hier noch nicht oft erwähnt.


----------



## Sin (31. August 2009)

alene85 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal es gibt noch keinen thread dazu aber wist ihr ob die open beta auch auf windows 7 laufen wird wegen gameguard meine ich ?!



Ich hab Windows 7 und es läuft ohne Probleme, nichtmal Gameguard error wie viele unter Vista oder XP


----------



## Norjena (31. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich hab Windows 7 und es läuft ohne Probleme, nichtmal Gameguard error wie viele unter Vista oder XP



Also mal ehrlich, schlechter als Vista kann Win7 kaum sein....wenn ich auf meiner Kiste XP installieren könnte (geht leider nicht das die alte XP install meine Platten nicht richtig erkennt, und ich keinen Floppy Anschluss habe), hätte ich es drauf.


----------



## Kizna (31. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich hab Windows 7 und es läuft ohne Probleme, nichtmal Gameguard error wie viele unter Vista oder XP



Habe leider Vista, trotzdem hat es keine Probleme bisher gemacht was ich dann doch recht erstaunlich fand.


----------



## Norjena (31. August 2009)

Ha! Mein Launcher hat den Turbo gefunden, jetz zieht er endlich an...bei 160KB/s und weiter steigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, man merkt das doch viele Nachts die Kisten ausschalten.


----------



## Eldamer (31. August 2009)

bin bei meinem Maximum...ok das ist nicht schwer....100k/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyralon (31. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> ich sauge lieber über den NCsoft launcher. Wohlmöglich ist der von Fileplanet nur für die Us version, ausserdem mag ich den saftladen net.




ich hab leider nur die us version...wo kann ich die deutsche saugen?

thx 4 answer



mfg


----------



## Kopernium (31. August 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> ich hab leider nur die us version...wo kann ich die deutsche saugen?
> 
> thx 4 answer
> 
> ...



Für die Ob gar nicht, erst kurz vor Release (je nachdem, ob du pre bist oder nicht)


----------



## Kizna (31. August 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> ich hab leider nur die us version...wo kann ich die deutsche saugen?
> 
> thx 4 answer
> 
> ...



Es gibt keine deutsch, nur eine EU Version. Entweder du schaust dir einen der Sticky Guids an in denen beschrieben wird wie man eben diese Version in eine Eu Version umwandelt oder du lädst dir das gesammt Spiel nocheinmal runter. Auch hier gibt es viele Beiträge wie z.B. im threat Patch 1.5.


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

<--650-700 KB/s und noch 10 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die paar Tage Wartezeit haben sich also gelohnt, ohne viel Stress flott gepatcht, und kein Ärger mit Torrent oder sonstwas^^.


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> <--650-700 KB/s und noch 10 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




joa Gz^^

 dann kannste gleich mal berichten ob du auch den game guard fehler hast der momentan alle verrückt macht. Würde mich mal intressieren


----------



## Kafka (1. September 2009)

Also bei mir geht mittlerweile alles tadellos, brauch nurnoch nen freigeschalteten acc ond offene Server dann kanns los gehen^^


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (1. September 2009)

Ist die EU-PreOrder eig schon 1.5?


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

jau is se aber oB is noch english head start german


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> dann kannste gleich mal berichten ob du auch den game guard fehler hast der momentan alle verrückt macht. Würde mich mal intressieren



Ein kleiner Gameguard Error, wollte das ich den neu installiere, hat aber das Spiel dennoch gestartet, Gameguad danach neu installiert, und jetzt gehts ohne die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Gameguard Error, wollte das ich den neu installiere, hat aber das Spiel dennoch gestartet, Gameguad danach neu installiert, und jetzt gehts ohne die Fehlermeldung.




einfach gameguard ordner entfernt und neu gedownloadet oder irgendwie registry key rausgehauen oder der gleichen?


----------



## travisbarker (1. September 2009)

Was für einen Spass ich doch mit dem NCLauncher habe....anstatt mit 30 kb/s zu saugen so wie letzten Tage, saugt er jetzt mit 80 - 90 kb/s und brauche noch 49% vom 1.5 Patch. Aber ich komme immer wieder mal in einen Verbindungsabbruch und dann dauet es wieder 5 Minuten bis wieder Saft da ist und es weiter gehen kann mit'm patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Verbindungsabbruch bezieht sich aber nur auf den Updater, denn sonst hab ich ja Saft auf der Leitung...


----------



## Metook (1. September 2009)

glaub diesmal hab ich die grosse A.... karte gezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beim ersten patch versuch hat es mir die komplette aion datei zerstört und ich musste es deinstallieren. aber das tollste ist das ich es über den launcher nicht mehr runtergeldane bekomme. seit 2 tagen nur am rum wurschteln. und jedesmal wenn er mal anfäng runter zu laden und dann aus irgenweinem grund abbricht geht der ganze spass von vorne los, weil er aus irgendeinem grund nix mit den schon runtergeldenen daten anfangen kann...
naja die OB ist  mir eh wurst, hoffe nur das ich es bis zum 18.9 zum laufen bekomme um meine chars zu sichern...

aso fals wer nen tip hat was ich falsch gemacht habe bzw. mache wäre ich sehr dankbar...


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Erm wow. Ich habe grade mal kurz Aion aus Testzwecken gestartet und *plop* öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit einen FAQ über Gameguard und wie man es neu instaliert um den Fehler zu beheben. Also einen fehler hatte ich jetzt zwar bisher noch nicht, aber sowas finde ich dann doch schon recht lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Erm wow. Ich habe grade mal kurz Aion aus Testzwecken gestartet und *plop* öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit einen FAQ über Gameguard und wie man es neu instaliert um den Fehler zu beheben. Also einen fehler hatte ich jetzt zwar bisher noch nicht, aber sowas finde ich dann doch schon recht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hasse dieses Asiagrindermöchtegernanticheattool.
Das erkennt eh keine bots..
Ich habe die china version gezockt da war auch GameGuard was weiss ich...
Und ich bin mir vorgekommen als ob ich der einzige >>echte>> Spieler war im ganzen game..
Das prog endeckt mal garnichts..
Es hilft nicht.. nein.. es macht auf fasst 40% aller spieler pc´s, nur eins.. STRESS...
Man kann manche games nicht spielen...weill das prog einfach nicht angeht.. oder stress macht wegen standart anwendungen..
Das kanns nicht sein..

Ich bin dafür das man was anderes benutzt.. ich will das WOW Anti Cheat Tool.. (>WOWACT> IMBA!!^^)
Das siet man nicht.. es macht nie stress.... und funst wohl .. so selten wie da mal jemand an hat..

MFG RomanGV1 ( RomanPower)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Marcel1201 (1. September 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

ich hab seit 2-3 Tagen probleme mit den Download über den Launcher.

Er aktualisiert grad von der Version 1.014 auf 1.5.0. (die genaue Version weiß ich nicht mehr) und läd mit nur 2-8 kbits runter.

Ist das normal das er nur mit 2-8 kbit runterläd?

Gruß


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Erm wow. Ich habe grade mal kurz Aion aus Testzwecken gestartet und *plop* öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit einen FAQ über Gameguard und wie man es neu instaliert um den Fehler zu beheben. Also einen fehler hatte ich jetzt zwar bisher noch nicht, aber sowas finde ich dann doch schon recht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja du meinst wahrscheinlich den internet explorer mit den fehlercodes oder? weil sonst ploppt nix andres auf.

da steht dann der fehlercode und was man tun soll. Aber ich mach gar nix.. weils bestimmt nich läuft weil nochn patch kommt en kleiner vor der OB der das behebt.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Um auch mein kurz meinen leidenswegs zu schildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte mir den Patch bei Fileplanet gesaugt...wollte dann gestern auf 1.5 hoch installen...beim installieren kam Fehler....wollte den repair drüber laufen lassen...nix ging....

Die Lösung: Aion komplett von der Pladde geschmissen und nun den kompletten OB-Client saugen....damit sollte ja so denke ich das Problem behoben sein ;D


----------



## _flo93_ (1. September 2009)

Hab mir den Full Client 2 mal gezogen, jedes mal war die Datei schrott, also saug ich langsam aber stetig mit meinen 13kb/s mim Launcher. Laut Zeitangabe des Launchers bin ich zur OB fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> einfach gameguard ordner entfernt und neu gedownloadet oder irgendwie registry key rausgehauen oder der gleichen?



Ja, einfach Gameguard Ordner gelöscht und Spiel gestartet, hat ihn neu gezogen und es kommt keine Fehlermeldung mehr.


----------



## Legitor (1. September 2009)

Endlich, nachdem es die nacht über mit 2 KB/S gezogen hat und irgendwann heute morgen abgeschmiert ist, läd es jetzt mit sagenhaften 70KB/S, noch 9h,.. endlich


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Na da bin ich ja ma gespannt ob mich das gleiche schicksal ereilt...wäre aber auch ne möglichkeit einfach den NCSoft Launcher laufen zu lassen.^^


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

ich lass das im moment auch übern launcher laufen, vor 2 tagen hatte ich grad mal 2 kbs jetzt sinds 170 kbs so gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Hmm...gibts denn wen der den Full Client erfolgreich gesaugt hat?^^sonst kann ich mir das gleich sparen und sofort über den Launcher laufen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aserin (1. September 2009)

haha ich hab den download abgebrochen da ich soeben erfahren musste das amazon an der aktion nicht teilnimmt, somit auch ich kaum ne chance haben werde mich mal in meine Wunschklasse den Templer mal richtig einzuspielen. Naja. Headstart muss dann wohl dafür herhalten =(


----------



## Thandruil (1. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Hmm...gibts denn wen der den Full Client erfolgreich gesaugt hat?^^sonst kann ich mir das gleich sparen und sofort über den Launcher laufen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich habe den Client über diese Seite http://www.xylon-media.eu/ runtergeladen  entpackt und instaliert keine Probleme gehabt Spiel ist auf OB und kann am Sonntag sofort loslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat zwar 14 Stunden gedauert aber besser als der Launcher mit 20 bis 30 kb ...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Alles klar weiss ich bescheid merci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später ma antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thandruil (1. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Alles klar weiss ich bescheid merci
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte schön aber habs auch mit dem launcher probiert das dauert einfach zu lange da biste dann fertig mitn runterladen wenn die OB zuende ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte nicht mal Gameguardprobleme oder so und über den link hab ich mit ca 150kb bis 200kb runtergeladen . Starte das Spiel und komme bis zum Login


----------



## Mein Name ist Hase (1. September 2009)

Haben einige von euch immer noch Error 124/153?
  Ich kann diesen Fehler einfach nicht beseitigen. Wird es vielleicht  noch einen Hotfix geben vor der OB? Oder wird die OB auch mit diesem  Fehler spielbar sein?

  MfG Mein Name ist Hase

... und ich weiss von nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## travisbarker (1. September 2009)

Hi!

Mal 'ne Frage am Rande! Ist das bei euch auch so das wenn ihr AION startet sich der IE öffnet und die nProtect Gameguard FAQ Seite aufgeht?

http://www.gameguard.co.kr/gameguard/faq/e...Q_reinstall.htm


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mal 'ne Frage am Rande! Ist das bei euch auch so das wenn ihr AION startet sich der IE öffnet und die nProtect Gameguard FAQ Seite aufgeht?
> http://www.gameguard.co.kr/gameguard/faq/e...Q_reinstall.htm



Gameguad Ordner löschen (im Aion Ordner unter "Bin32"), danach Aion starten und er zieht den Launcher neu, wenn du ganz sicher sein willst, schau im Gameguard Fehlerguide nach. Bei mir hats so jedenfalls funktioniert.


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

NEIIIINNNN   nix mehr verändern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


einfach chillen und alles so lassen und auf sonntag warten


http://twitter.com/aion_amboss/status/3692083026
http://twitter.com/aion_amboss/status/3692083026
http://twitter.com/aion_amboss/status/3692083026
http://twitter.com/aion_amboss/status/3692083026


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

<---- Freut sich schon wie ein Elch auf die OB. Danach sind es nichtmal mehr zwei Wochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ahja, war es wirklich nötig den Link vier mal zu posten?


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> <---- Freut sich schon wie ein Elch auf die OB. Danach sind es nichtmal mehr zwei Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




joa freu mich auch.. naaj nee wars nich aber will nich das die leut jetz noch tausende sachen verändern und sich stress machen wegen dem käse.. so dachte ich fällts besser ins auge weil wenn jetz wieder 5 leute was posten dann siehts wieer keiner und in 2  stunden kommen die nächsten tipps wie ja deinstalliere deine firewall und lass mich dein acc. hacken^^


----------



## Mookie (1. September 2009)

Ich glaub zwar ihr habt das mittlerweile eh schon alle aber ich lade Aion immernoch nur mit 5-10kb/s runter, hat jemand ähnliche leiden? D:


----------



## Misuma (1. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ich glaub zwar ihr habt das mittlerweile eh schon alle aber ich lade Aion immernoch nur mit 5-10kb/s runter, hat jemand ähnliche leiden? D:




du schaffst das auch noch^^


----------



## Rayon (1. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ich glaub zwar ihr habt das mittlerweile eh schon alle aber ich lade Aion immernoch nur mit 5-10kb/s runter, hat jemand ähnliche leiden? D:


Lad ihn dir extern. Geht zigmal schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (1. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Lad ihn dir extern. Geht zigmal schneller.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe ja möglich und danke für den Tipp aber nun bin ich schon soooo weit gekommen, bis zum 6ten is der auch mit 5kb/s fertig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

Normalerweiße sollte die Geschwindigkeit schon ansteigen um die Uhrzeigt, starte eventuell den Download neu, vieleicht gehts dann schneller.


----------



## _flo93_ (1. September 2009)

Ich war kurzzeitig bei sagenhaften 400(!!!!!) kb/s

danahc is der launcher aber wieder auf die üblichen 9-13 kb/s abgefallen...

aber das wird schon, hab ja noch 5 tage zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. September 2009)

Wird schon ^^

Frag mich ob nach der OB noch nen final Patch für uns kommt. Falls ja, hoffentlich nicht nochmal 3GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dessertdog (1. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wird schon ^^
> 
> Frag mich ob nach der OB noch nen final Patch für uns kommt. Falls ja, hoffentlich nicht nochmal 3GB
> 
> ...


^^ 1 MB würde auch genügen, würde schon lang genug dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wird schon ^^
> 
> Frag mich ob nach der OB noch nen final Patch für uns kommt. Falls ja, hoffentlich nicht nochmal 3GB
> 
> ...



Ne so groß nicht. Die deutsche Sprachdatei ist schon in dem Patch hier drinn, sie ist einafch aus was für Gründen auch immer noch nicht freigeschalten. Das allerdings noch ein kleinerer Hotfix Pacth kommt ist gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## travisbarker (2. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gameguad Ordner löschen (im Aion Ordner unter "Bin32"), danach Aion starten und er zieht den Launcher neu, wenn du ganz sicher sein willst, schau im Gameguard Fehlerguide nach. Bei mir hats so jedenfalls funktioniert.



Hab ich gemacht aber danach geht das Fenster trotzdem wieder auf und im GameGuard Threat hab ich dann gelesen das dies ein sehr bekannter Fehler ist und viele das jetzt einfach so belassen! Ich werd mich dem anschliessen denn ich hab auch kein Bock an meiner Firewall etwas zu ändern und meinen Avast werd ich auch nicht abschalten und etc.

Ich werd jetzt bis zum Sonntag warten und schauen was passiert!

Irgendwie erinnert mich das ganze Fehler Gedöns an die Warhammer Online Beta, da hieß er aber glaub ich 114 oder 304 oder k.a. schon wieder vergessen/verdrängt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... war schon witzig was man nicht alles in den Signaturen darüber gelesen hatte, es hatte ja fast jeder User was darüber drinnen stehen.


----------



## Enrico300 (2. September 2009)

Legitor schrieb:


> Ich hab folgenden Fehler:
> 
> Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):
> 
> ...


Hallo mal eine Frage, ich hab das gleiche Problem, aber wenn ich in Eigenschaften schaue ist er auf 1.5 geupdatet, an was kann das liegen?
Oder kommt diese Meldung nur weil die Liveserver noch nicht on sind?


----------



## Harika (2. September 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Hallo mal eine Frage, ich hab das gleiche Problem, aber wenn ich in Eigenschaften schaue ist er auf 1.5 geupdatet, an was kann das liegen?
> Oder kommt diese Meldung nur weil die Liveserver noch nicht on sind?



Hab das selbe Problem. Bei mir ist er auf 1.2.


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

Harika schrieb:


> Hab das selbe Problem. Bei mir ist er auf 1.2.



Also es müsste 1.5 da stehen. Hast du den Patch extern gezogen oder über den Launcher und wie groß ist deine Aion Datei?


----------



## Acuria (2. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht aber danach geht das Fenster trotzdem wieder auf und im GameGuard Threat hab ich dann gelesen das dies ein sehr bekannter Fehler ist und viele das jetzt einfach so belassen! Ich werd mich dem anschliessen denn ich hab auch kein Bock an meiner Firewall etwas zu ändern und meinen Avast werd ich auch nicht abschalten und etc.
> 
> Ich werd jetzt bis zum Sonntag warten und schauen was passiert!
> 
> ...


*
314 wir waren dabei!!!*


----------



## Enrico300 (2. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Also es müsste 1.5 da stehen. Hast du den Patch extern gezogen oder über den Launcher und wie groß ist deine Aion Datei?


Hi hab über Launcher und bei Eigenschaften steht auch lokal 1.5.
Die Datei ist bisschen was über 3g groß.


----------



## Fendrin (2. September 2009)

Hi,



> Hallo mal eine Frage, ich hab das gleiche Problem, aber wenn ich in Eigenschaften schaue ist er auf 1.5 geupdatet, an was kann das liegen?
> Oder kommt diese Meldung nur weil die Liveserver noch nicht on sind?



Aion schaut, wenn du im Launcher auf "Spielen" klickst, ob Updates vorhanden sind. Das funktioniert aber nicht, da (anscheinend) die Patch Server Down sind.
Deswegen wird dir die Meldung angezeigt, auch wenn du bereits auf 1.5 geupdated hast.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Enrico300 (2. September 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach so, also brauch ich nur zu warten bis sie wieder on sind und dann müsste alles gehen?
Vielen dank für die Antwort1


----------



## Harika (2. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Also es müsste 1.5 da stehen. Hast du den Patch extern gezogen oder über den Launcher und wie groß ist deine Aion Datei?



Ich wollte über den Launcher ziehen. Nun zeigt er mir an dass etwas beschädigt ist, das repariere ich im Launcher und dann zeigt er mir wieder an dass etwas zu reparieren ist. Dann wieder obige Meldung dass keine Verbindung gefunden werden konnte.


----------



## Enyalios (2. September 2009)

Habe mir den gesamten 9GB großen 1.5er Client über fileplanet in rund 6h geladen. Installiert - kurze Updates über Gameguard und dann war das Spiel fertig zum einloggen bereit.

sicher eine der besseren Alternativen zum Launcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2009)

dito musste nur Direct X updaten da ich noch über xp laufe


----------



## _flo93_ (2. September 2009)

paaanikattacke...

ich schau grad in meinen launcher, und dann steht da bei aion DEINSTALLATIONSVORGANG... ich hab nix gedrückt... hoffentlich geht die 5te zip full client datei, die ich mir grad lade^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. September 2009)

Nach 20 Stunden hab Ich es auch endlich geschafft das Spiel zu patchen ^^


Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem das mir mein Windows 7 ca 3 min nach dem Starten sagt das Aion nicht ausgeführt werden kann. Hatte hier jemand das gleiche Problem ? Oder gibts da en Thread den ich nicht entdeckt habe xD


----------



## Sin (2. September 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Nach 20 Stunden hab Ich es auch endlich geschafft das Spiel zu patchen ^^
> 
> 
> Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem das mir mein Windows 7 ca 3 min nach dem Starten sagt das Aion nicht ausgeführt werden kann. Hatte hier jemand das gleiche Problem ? Oder gibts da en Thread den ich nicht entdeckt habe xD



Hab auch Windows 7 und es geht ohne Probleme. Schalt mal die Benutzerverwaltung aus.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hab auch Windows 7 und es geht ohne Probleme. Schalt mal die Benutzerverwaltung aus.




Kannst mir mal fix erklären wo das ist ? Hab Windoof 7 erst Ein Tag auf Pc ^^


----------



## eventer (3. September 2009)

Geh in die Systemsteuerung und suche da nach "Benutzerkontensteuerung"


----------



## travisbarker (3. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> *
> 314 wir waren dabei!!!*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Genau der ist es gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

